# Now let's get serious about pornography (WORK WARNING)



## MaliceNwunderland

*Now let's get serious about pornography.*

~WORK WARNING~  If you are under 18 or feel that pornographic material is offensive, then please leave now.

ADDED NOTE: Please do not post anything that could get people in legal trouble:Necrophilia, Pedophillia, scenes depicting torture or rape. "Snuff films". etc.  

There's a couple porn threads here, but they seem so half hearted and incomplete, they also seem to just brush on the topic of porn and then scurry away.  So I'm starting the grandest, most all inclusive porn thread on BL.  Don't be shy, you're already a deviant by being a member of this site.

What do you like?  Which films?  Which actors/actresses?  What sexual acts?  I wanna hear it.

Here's mine:

Actresses:

Jenna Jameson.  The high queen of porn.  If you've watched any porn in the last couple years you've seen her.  I like Jenna a lot.  She's beautiful and at the same time trashy and whorish.  Score.  I like her tendency for lez scenes (guys always bring porn down a notch or two IMO.)  She's the master of the strap on. (I'm a guy and she works a plastic dick better than I work the real thing.)

Notable films include:

*"Jenna loves Briana" (very good and famous girl on girl porn.)
*"Jenna loves Kobe" (underrated but an excellent porn.  Who can say no to interracial homoerotica?)
*"Where the boys aren't 14: Dark Angels" (There's an all girl orgy in this that's absolutely dynamite.)
*"Built for speed".  (All girl again.  Notice a trend?  This has lesbo action on top of cars.  Pretty male oriented.)
*"As nasty as I wanna be"  (Good compelation.)

Jill Kelley.  This chick makes sex with men look good.  I usually don't like anal scenes but Jill makes them look good (as good as you can look with a dick in your ass.)  She appears to give absolutley killer blow job and does it all:anal, lesbo, blow jobs, cum shots, titty fucking.

Films I reccomend:  "Blue Matrix",  "Prettiest Tits I Ever Came Across", "A Slave to Fashion", "Dyke inc.", "Angel Eyes"  Any of these will highlight her porn abilities. 

Other notable actresses:  Kobe Tai, Briana Banks, Devon, Kylie Ireland, Slyvia Saint, Taylor Hayes, Shay Sweet.

Well I was gonna do some notable dudes too, but fuck guys.  I'm runnin out of steam here.

So please: discuss porn.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I'm not sure if the title is right, but I liked "Small White Chicks, Big Black Dicks".........or something alog those lines. Man, that was some disguisting porn, in a good way. 
I usually like penetration in xxx movies. What also gets me hot are girls using double sided dildos.


----------



## keystroke

Jenna Jameson looks like a dogs chew-toy, it's disgusting.

sure back in her day she might of been good, I never seen her back then, but now.... YUCK....


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

She looked way to pre-teenish in her older movies.  I'm not down with kitty porn.  I'm guessing keystroke likes that barely legal, jailbait, cherry poppin stuff.

Besides I kind of like the "used up and too much makeup" look when it comes to porn stars.  I don't wanna see some chick that looks like my sister getting worn out with a 12 inch dildo.


----------



## cydonorb

Best Str8 Porn: ROOMMATES (1981) starring Veronica Hart, Samantha Fox, Jamie Gillis, Jerry Butler,Kelly Nichols, Jack Wrangler (1st appearence in a str8 flick) & a thin Ron Jeremy (hey this WAS 23 years ago!). A fuck flick with an actual plot, decent acting & hot sex scenes. Directed by Chuck Vincent who did many films from the last gasp of the Golden Age of Porn (back when they had budgets & were shot on film & not video). Also check out his PANDORA'S MIRROR & AMANDA BY NIGHT (both 1981), WANDA WHIPS WALL STREET (1982) & his epic IN LOVE (1983). All star the hot Veronica Hart except for IN LOVE.

Runner up: INSATIABLE (1980) starring Marilyn Chambers, Jesse St James, Seka, John Leslie & John Holmes.


Best Gay (all male) Porn: THE YOUNG AND THE HUNG (1985)  starring Christopher Lance, Grant Fagan, Troy Ramsey & Tex Anthony. From the great gay fuck flick director William Higgins. This is one of the few gay porn films thats actually erotic. Its made by people behind & in front of the camera that actually enjoy sex. The actors are varied bodywise, so we don't get the usualy collection of steroid enhanced himbos, and we can actually beleive that these guys would be having sex together.

Runner Up: AUNTIE BOB'S HOMEMADE VIDEOS RT#7: (?) Go to the website (www.auntibob.com).  This outfit specializes in everyday good looking dudes--not the typical West Hollywood Ken Dolls. All performers are amateurs but the photography is done well enough that all the action is captured beautifully. RT#7 features a totally hot opening scene with 2 "str8" marines  going down on eachother.


----------



## The Mexican

some of my favorites actresses:
Kobe Tai
Alaura Eden 
Taylor Hayes
Jenna Haze
Chrissy Moran
Carmen Luvana
Krystal Steal
Daisy
Avena Lee
Aria
Devon
Chasey Lain
Jenteal
Raylene
Stephanie Swift

right now I'm liking the "Carmen Goes To College" series starring Carmen Luvana


----------



## BA

Taylor Rain
Shay Sweet
Victoria Givens
Savanna Samson

+ Nikki Nova


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

keystroke said:
			
		

> *Jenna Jameson looks like a dogs chew-toy, it's disgusting.
> 
> *



word.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

It's so hip in the porn world to trash talk Jenna Jameson.  She's an icon and some of us like experienced porn stars that don't look like they are filming the movie while they're skipping middle school.

So pornaddict and keystroke: you wouldn't fuck her?  (Or if you're concearned about diseases or lack of friction: you wouldn't let her perform some kind of sexual act on you?)


----------



## jpgrdnr

*ahems*

I am a major Scoreland follower (I love Score, Voluptous). Bettie Balhaus is probably my favorite model of all time. Nadine Jansen is good as well, but not as good Bettie.  Also Roberta Pedon. Sweet Jeebus. 
Oh Chloe Vevrier. (She backs up my belief  in there being a God).  

Props to Ron Jeremy must be given. He is a fiend. I have never seen someone blow a load like Jeremy ever.


----------



## RiseFromRuin

Jenna Haze, top notch


----------



## [S]alvatore

That Isabella chick from cd girls.


----------



## onetwothreefour

i don't think i've ever actually watched a full porn movie, but i can't say that i don't like the stuff 

i have no idea about any of the porn-stars though...?

hmm, school or nurse's uniforms are always good, imo. what else? i'm not sure. i'm quite obsessive about fashion and aesthetic, so i love seeing unusual (especially not the typical blonde, blue eyes, big breasts - i hate big breasts - look, which i loathe) looking girls in porn. i guess that's why i like suicide girls(.com) too


----------



## silvia saint

current favourite: *michelle wild* 

previous favourite: *cristina bella* (favourite until she got her breasts done, stupid fucking industry.) 

best production companies: *private* (for overall quality), *evil angel* (innovation, the new wave.) 

most of the big names suck, jenna sucks.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Michelle Wild is such a bore.  Just looking at her makes me tired.


----------



## Mazey

cydonorb said:
			
		

> *Best Str8 Porn: ROOMMATES (1981) starring Veronica Hart, Samantha Fox, Jamie Gillis, Jerry Butler,Kelly Nichols, Jack Wrangler (1st appearence in a str8 flick) & a thin Ron Jeremy (hey this WAS 23 years ago!). A fuck flick with an actual plot, decent acting & hot sex scenes. Directed by Chuck Vincent who did many films from the last gasp of the Golden Age of Porn (back when they had budgets & were shot on film & not video). Also check out his PANDORA'S MIRROR & AMANDA BY NIGHT (both 1981), WANDA WHIPS WALL STREET (1982) & his epic IN LOVE (1983). All star the hot Veronica Hart except for IN LOVE.
> 
> I like the oldies too !%)*


----------



## mariacallas

european PRON FOREVER
let me get back at you...


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
ya, private makes fine films, but the best euro porn is kraut stuff that I only know through kazaa. Anybody have good German reccomendations.


----------



## silvia saint

MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *Michelle Wild is such a bore.  Just looking at her makes me tired. *



look, you're just gonna have to accept it, jenna sucks.


----------



## mariacallas

I quite like North Pole and the Dutch porn version of Tarzan is very good too (LOL)
i will come back with a list as i have to gather all my european pron in one place...


----------



## mariacallas

ANd HOnestly, the best american pron for me are only TWO :  BRING UM YOUNG and BARELY LEGAL.  The stars are young, fresh, hot, and the fucking is as straightforward and kinky as it gets. None of that glossed over Jenna Jameson shit that bores me to tears.


----------



## Strawberry_lovemuffin

Oh my; big props for starting this thread.  I'll get back to you with my favourites when I'm less drunk and can reach to the top of the wardrobe where we keep them


----------



## aloowishus

Brunnettes!!

Who are the best brunette porn stars??And what are they in?All my porn is downloaded so i don't know names.

I seriously haven't bought a porno for 6 years(I've got the internet)But i've just gotten a DVD player!

So what films would people reccomend??Not brunette fetish films(i like blondes too!)..Just films with the star/s being brunette....anything HARDcore except man/man...no thanks!

Any reccomendations?
cheers


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

silvia saint said:
			
		

> *look, you're just gonna have to accept it, jenna sucks. *



I know that it's incredibly trendy to trash talk her.  This I accept.  (Which is only cause she's an experienced woman, if I was to trash talk Ron Jeremy I'd be crucified.  Down with double standards.)

I wanna know what's so great about the oh so low budget and uninteresting Michele Wild.  This is advanced porn discussion, not porn basics.


----------



## silvia saint

^^^
what exactly do you mean by low budget? if you mean as in cheap looking then surely jenna makes that grade, not michelle. perhaps you're referring to wild's un-financed natural breasts. yes, in that regard michelle wild is very low budget, unlike some. 

every straight male has their own particular tastes in women, in pornstars. each to his own. personally i don't find cheap looking women with big hair and ridiculous fake breasts all that attractive, especially when during sex they pull psycho faces whilst yelling extremely cheesy and fake oh yeahs.

chill slightly because i wasn't having a dig at you, i was just agreeing with the others who don't rate jenna. i've seriously never heard anybody suggest it is trendy to trash jenna. it's not fair of you to suggest or assume that keystroke is into young "jailbait" looking girls just because he doesn't think jenna is all that.

i think michelle wild is cool because she's naturally attractive, non surgically enhanced, could easily be the girl next door just as much as the swimsuit model we'll never know or have. she looks great on tape and wait for it... she's hot.

peace.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Good post bro or sis? (You're not the real silvia saint are you?)

Yes Michelle's unfinanced breasts are an issue for me.  She's bland in my book and all around unremakable. I don't like that "girl next door look".  If I wanted that I'll go see the girl next door.  I just don't see what I'm getting for the price of admission.  I want to see rediculous pseudo-glamorous, trashy, whores.  I admit it.

Maybe I did bring my own personal frusturations with what I percieve as general unappreaction of JJ to BL.  Maybe you don't hear it, but in my circle I hear these comments a lot and I knew as soon as I typed her name that I'd hear them here too.

Keystroke's a grown up.  I'm pretty sure nobody is going to kill themselves over silly insinuations or a criticism of their porn tastes.  (With the possible exception of myself.  )

I think we all need to chill slightly and get back on topic.  It's not like any of these chicks are our mothers or anything.

I'll post again later with some more content for discussion, maybe start my notable dude list.


----------



## silvia saint

*cristina bella* 





see "Dangerous Things" for confirmation of pre breast augmentation hotness.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Notable Men.  (Note I feel men are useless creatures and don't really love any of them, so this is more of a notable list and not so much my personal picks.)

I'll start this list the same way I started the girl's list: with an icon.

Ron Jeremy.  Props must be given to Ron for his world record and massive hog plus he could fill a beer bottle with semen, he blows big!  In his older stuff he looked pretty decent, not quite handsome, but more of that big teddy bear look.

Now however, he's way too fat and far too hairy.  He's gone from teddy bear to gorrilla.  Plus I'm not really a fan of enormous mutant cocks.  I respect them, but I don't really like seeing them.

I won't go into his filmography, because there's just so much.  If you're interested in Ron there's plenty of ways to get exsposed to him.  (I love how the poetenial for innuendo and sexual word play is off the charts in this thread.)

Another icon: John Holmes.  Overrated in my book.  I don't like the look of older porn really.  Plus John was too hairy, too manly and his cock was too big.

Peter North-This guy also has an enormous cock and can blow a load like a yard.  He doesn't really have a good face, but he has a real shaved and scrubbed look which I like.  Being less of an ogre and more of a pretty boy myself, I enjoy men with that underwear model look.  Peter comes close.

As far as directors I like some of Jerome Tanners work.  Making anal look appealing to us non anal fans is a real gift.

Damn, thinking about and compiling porn wears me out.  I'd like to offer some more obscure and less main stream names (same with the girls) because it seems that's what the BL crowd likes but porn really destroys my focus.  I'm getting all blushed and flustered here.

Please stay tuned.


----------



## silvia saint

*michelle wild* 





my current love


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> *ANd HOnestly, the best american pron for me are only TWO :  BRING UM YOUNG and BARELY LEGAL.  The stars are young, fresh, hot, and the fucking is as straightforward and kinky as it gets. None of that glossed over Jenna Jameson shit that bores me to tears. *



American porn is my favorite.

European porn- The girls don't look phony enough for my taste.  I like that plastic Southern California look in porn.

Asian porn- Quasi pedophillia! (and sometimes not so "quasi")  I lived in Japan and saw a whole hell of a lot of Asian porn and just couldn't get down on it.  Asian culture has such little respect for women that even a porn fan like me is a little offended by it.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Another superstar of porn that gets my seal of approval: Belladonna.

This chick is fuckin crude man.  Not hot really.  (Kind of ugly face, gap tooth, I've seen her with a shaved head, many different wigs.)  She's just wicked as hell.  Pretty raunchy.

She did a series called "Bella's perversions" which I liked also "Jenna loves Bella" was ok.  (That's right Jenna, save it fools.)


----------



## mariacallas

PS. I hate asian pron....so boring, so crude, so.....so...ANNOYING! LMAO
and im from here. Yep, i dont like the plastic BARbie in a bottle loook, so that figures :D (re: my taste for european and ur taste for american )


----------



## BA

+ Bella Star


----------



## TheNewGuy

Yeah whats all the trash talk on Jenna J? Every single guy, and girl, would let Jenna down on their "Private Parts!" Jenna made it cool to watch porn in the publics eye. Almost every pornstar today kisses her ass for what she did for the porn industry!


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

^^^Sing it bro!


----------



## aloowishus

O.k
What are some of Cristina bella and Michelle wild's best porno's??


----------



## mariacallas

silvia saint said:
			
		

> *michelle wild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current love  *



OMG yes she is totally hot, very very good too ( i have one of her dvds its in Spanish tho lol)  Ahhh.....one oif the very few porn females i find beautiful.


----------



## silvia saint

> _Originally posted by aloowishus _
> *O.k
> What are some of Cristina bella and Michelle wild's best porno's?? *


 
Cristina Bella has gone through such a transformation over the past few years that i find it hard to believe that she is the same girl that once lit up the screen in Antonio Adamo's "Dangerous Things". i suggest you get a copy of this. she only has one scene in this film but i think it's fair to say that it's one in which she looks and performs at her very best. "Dangerous Things" stars Silvia Saint, so it's a win win situation.  

as for Michelle Wild, anything done by Private should suffice. i recommend "The Private Life of Michelle Wild" on Private, it's a compilation of her best scenes. Private's main line of films are usually story based, traditional type porno with a plot, however they do make straight up fucking films as well. the thing about private is their consistent quality. quality girls, quality directors, quality videography, a lot of the time big budgets too. if you prefer straight up fuck films with scene after scene of sex then i recommend Evil Angel productions, they are just too cool, the best "gonzo" out there. sometimes though they can get a little too extreme. the Evil Empire's arsenal of girls and directors is quite on par with Private's, in fact quite often you'll see their talent working for Private and vice versa. in my opinion the very best in porn today either work for these two companies or soon will.


----------



## TheNewGuy

Did anybody mention Jesse Jane yet? Hoooooooooooot!


----------



## David

I'm not a porn watcher, but if I ever need a film, I know where to ask at least.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

^ LIAR! 

Everybody likes porn


----------



## wazza

asia carrera



> Birthdate - 8/6/73, Born in NYC, raised in New Jersey
> 
> Siblings - 2 brothers, and a sister, all younger. My brother closest in age to me is also one of my best friends, and we're like the geek twins when we're together - we'll talk to each other by computer even when we're sitting in the same room!!
> 
> Geeky Academic Stuff - NJ spelling champ, National Mathematics League, Spanish National Honor Society, placed in National Geography, Language Arts, and Mathematics Olympiads.
> 
> Geeky Other Stuff - Played classical piano at Carnegie Hall at 13 & 14 (Ernesto Lecuona's 'Malaguena' and Bach's 13th Invention), taught Colloquial English at Tsuruga College in Japan at 16
> 
> Education - Attended performing arts high school (emphasis on instrumental music and visual arts), National Merit Scholarship Winner (for 1440 on SAT's), and Garden State Scholar (for nerdly grades). Attended Rutgers University on full academic scholarship, with a double-major in Business and Japanese.
> 
> Most Overpublicized Fact - Yes, I am a member of Mensa, the society for high I.Q. nerds




from here


----------



## aloowishus

Cheers silvia saint

Storylines aren't the most important thing,but a good one can elevate an OK porno to a great one...So private sounds my thing

Anyone else have any suggestions??

Faark,Ms Wild is hot!!


----------



## toad420

My favourite stars are:

Jenna Haze, Taylor Rain, Stephanie Swift, Ashton Moore, Teagan Presley

What kinda porn I watch depends if im with my GF or not  

If im with my GF we usually stick to standard porn movies with a plot she really likes to watch the guys although if im by myself i love to watch lesbian porn


----------



## Lady Chaos

I agree with MaliceNwunderland, I love Jenna Jameson.  I read her book and I thought it was great.  Plus I thinks she's hot as hell.  Never seen any of her movies, though.


----------



## Pounding_Grooves

i cant   pretend to be a  porn expert, but  i saw one called " young  dumb and full of cum" once which was dope by zane productions . and  as far as jenna jameson goes never seen her movies but when ali g  interviwed her at the cannes film festival .. that was priceless :D


----------



## silvia saint

> _Originally posted by Lady Chaos _
> *I agree with MaliceNwunderland, I love Jenna Jameson.  I read her book and I thought it was great.  Plus I thinks she's hot as hell.  Never seen any of her movies, though. *


 
you should go watch a movie, fake breasts can sometimes look good in still photography, but i mean really 8(. 

seeing there are so many jenna lovers here, perhaps we should start a fund, the find jenna a good plastic surgeon fund. i'll even contribute.


----------



## silvia saint

anyway, what's with the lack of interest in this thread ?


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Yeah bump this shiz.



			
				silvia saint said:
			
		

> *seeing there are so many jenna lovers here,   *



What are you smoking that funky chron?

Most here have taken it upon themselves to shit on Jenna.  While praising the crooked tooth, slack chested Michelle Wild.  That bitch needs a plastic surgeon.


----------



## silvia saint

MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *Most here have taken it upon themselves to shit on Jenna.  While praising the crooked tooth, slack chested Michelle Wild.  That bitch needs a plastic surgeon. *



lol. i kinda asked for that, but really, you can't fault michelle wilds' natural chest. seriously, it's got to be one of the best in porn.


----------



## silvia saint

*lucie t* 





lucie theodorova, another great euro girl who unfortunately has done very little work. that's kinda cool though, overexposure can kill a career and a viewers interest.


----------



## poopie

*how about...*

some great porn titles directed towards women?

i have no real idea what i like...i only have one =(

michael ninn's "forever night".

i like an _attempt_ at least at a plot.

but, yeah some good titles for women would be fab!


----------



## silvia saint

i love porn equally as much as i loathe it. the industry is much more clean and regulated than it was in the early days, it's not about sucking cock for a drug fix. most of the stars do it for the fame and because they like the sex, the money is good but it's not all that great for the majority of performers considering how long a career usually lasts.

one of the things that annoys me however is the heavy emphasis that is placed on anal sex in straight porn and the degrading acts women are occasionally subjected to by male performers. i guess it's all about pushing the envelope as much as is legally possible seeing how it's a crowded marketplace, but guys like david perry (see below) still irk me to the max. gold chain aside  he'll quite often make girls (who you can tell are not really into it) sniff, lick, and suck his fingers after he's just finger banged their asses. i don't know if it's because i'm a clean freak or if i just feel guilty contributing to such acts by watching, but this kind of thing i think porn can do without.

i have no problem with hardcore in general though, in fact i think softcore porn, especially of the playboy variety, is more damaging to women than hardcore. softcore publications such as playboy present an unrealistic depiction of women with the high percentage of fake tits and computer touch ups. hardcore porn is real, the women are more normal, healthy, and realistic looking. well, a greater percentage of them are


----------



## aloowishus

OK,I just ordered "Private Platinum best scenes of 2003"...I hope i'm not dissapointed,they are so expensive!!

I only ordered it for Michelle Wild so i hope she's as good as most people are saying!

I can also check out other stars!


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

silvia saint said:
			
		

> *lol. i kinda asked for that, but really, you can't fault michelle wilds' natural chest. seriously, it's got to be one of the best in porn. *



It's pretty good for being natty, but in porn I want a rubber chest!


----------



## keystroke




----------



## silvia saint

^^^
she's not looking her best there to be honest. i think that was from when she was doing more of the fetish lines hence the hair and lipstick.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Whoa I better put a work warning on this.  I made the mistake of checking on this thread at school and was greeted by a shot of Michelle Wild's tits while I was sitting in the middle of a crowded computer lab.

...and could someone offer some variety here.  This is not the Michelle Wild appreciation thread.


----------



## silvia saint

^^^
yeah, i was gonna pm you to add a work warning.

oh and yeah, i guess i've corrupted everyone.


----------



## keystroke

sorry i can remove the pic if wanted, pm me


----------



## silvia saint

^^^ 
lol. 

on a different note, i can't believe ppl find it hard to express their interest in porn on a virtually anonymous msg board.


----------



## mariacallas

*MICHELLE WILD APPRECIATION!!!*



			
				MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *It's pretty good for being natty, but in porn I want a rubber chest! *



LOL this made me laugh dude LOL@ rubber chest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
^^^um and SS, i beg to differ, look at alll the responses this thread has gotten, just because not too many people chooose to respond in detail  doesnt indicate that they are having a *difficult time* responding on an *anonymous* message board....maybe most are too lazy? Busy wanking ? Uh..ya know what im sayin?  And please, how can you corrupt already corrupt minds? 
WHATEVER anyway back on topic. 
I for one have maybe three or four more favorites at the back of my head but i just neVER looked up their names when i was watching all that porn in the past (yeah and half my vcd ollection is either missing or misplaced ) Anyway if only i could list them all down i would. 
Anyway i just want to profess my love for Michelle Wild.





BWAHHAHAHHA sorry MALICE!


----------



## pillsnapa

*wow*



			
				MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *
> I don't wanna see some chick that looks like my sister getting worn out with a 12 inch dildo. *



Thats' exactly what I WANT TO  see!!!


----------



## cydonorb

*PORN TITLES*

OK since we're discusisng porn, what are some of your favorite titles? I don't mean the content I mean the very name. Here are a few of mine:

. THE SOPORNOS 

. SHAVING RYAN'S PRIVATES 

. IT CAME & CAME & CAME FROM OUTER SPACE 

. HANNAH DOES HER SISTERS

. I KNOW WHO YOU DID LAST SUMMER

. THE WATERSPORTS BOY

. PUSSY EATING NYMPHO SLUTS (doesn't leave much tot he imagination does it?) 

. SEVEN INTO SNOWY (a slutty snow white gets gang banged by actual midgets)

. THE OPENING OF MISTY BEETHOVEN

. BOYS IN THE SAND

. DR DO-LILA

. BIG HAIRY DADDY


----------



## mariacallas

~Shaving Private Ryan
~A Pussy Called Wanda
~ET - The Extra Testicle
~Ejacula
~Schindler's Fist
~Gonad the Barbarian
~Lawrence of a Labia
~21 Hump STreet
~ I Know Who You Did Last Summer
~California Reaming
~Mutiny On the Booty
~The Anals of History
~Throbbin Hood

ROFL!!!


----------



## BA

The Incredible Gulp


----------



## silvia saint

new wave hookers


----------



## keystroke

Forrest Hump


----------



## silvia saint

*cassidey* 





fav from way back. so damn hot. i could have picked a more explicit photo but you get the idea.


----------



## keystroke

fuck Clear heels are hot...


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

*Re: MICHELLE WILD APPRECIATION!!!*



			
				crystalcallas said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWAHHAHAHHA sorry MALICE! *



No worries, I just told the lab aide that I was an anatomy student.  That's a very flattering picture of Ms. Wild.


LMAO at "New Wave Hookers"






Not too bad for 80's glam porn.  I think there's a shitload of them now too.


----------



## mariacallas

^^LOL i loved new wave hookes...trivia..the director of new wave hookers(i forget his name but he looks like a satanic rapist) directed a couple of britney spears videos when she was just starting out.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Here's a hot European pornstar that doesn't have an economy sized chest.





Sophie Moon aka Sophie Sweet aka Sasha Sweet.  Not sure what name she goes by anymore.

P.S. Does anyone know exactly how graphic of pictures we can post?


----------



## DemonsFall

Judging by some of the things that have been posted in the lounge, I think just about anything, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## aloowishus

Ah,Private best scenes of 2003 arrived yesterday

If these are the best scenes,well i don't think io want to see Privates regular films.Of the 2 scenes i did like,Michelle Wild stared in one WOW
Methinks i'll try a differnt company next time.
On another note,I oredered this via C.O.D and at no stage had to show i.d...I find this a bit disturbing,I know watching your friends parents pornos at 13 is almost a right of passage,but still this type of access isn't good IMO.There were somw VERY hgardcore films on this site.
They didn't have Dangerous Things though:/


----------



## silvia saint

aloowishus said:
			
		

> *Ah,Private best scenes of 2003 arrived yesterday
> 
> If these are the best scenes,well i don't think io want to see Privates regular films.Of the 2 scenes i did like,Michelle Wild stared in one WOW
> Methinks i'll try a differnt company next time.
> *


don't let that one compilation turn you off private. most of the time compilations only have one or two good scenes and the rest is filler. seriously, private is fantastic. perhaps you'd be more interested in their other lines such as XXX or Xtreme.


----------



## mariacallas

^^^ word.
OMG i found this hot young newcomer, shes 19 year old michelle young from montreal. Damn she looks fuckin young dude! im sure guys into that will love her  , as shown in this picture .


----------



## psychetool

Anything directed by Jules Jordan (julesjordan.com) or Evil Angel Productions is a sure winnder for me. Here is a few links. Not for the faint of heart, these videos kick ass though. 

Perfect Specimines trailer :
http://www.evilangel.com/movies/trailers/JulesJordan/PS2.mov

Flesh Hunter Trailer *HOT* :
http://www.evilangel.com/movies/trailers/JulesJordan/fh7.mov

Ass Worship 6 Trailer :
http://www.evilangel.com/movies/trailers/JulesJordan/AW6.mov

You can thank me later.


----------



## psychetool




----------



## psychetool




----------



## psychetool




----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Deary me psychetool!  Nice contribution.

...and hey Silvia Saint!  Would you quit being all butt hurt and come back to the thread?  I don't care if you think I'm an asshole, this thread needs your knowledge!

Don't do it for me.  Do it for all the fledgling porn watchers that will benefit from you info.

If you'd like I'll make a deal with you and not respond to anything you post.  I know I'm a fucking big mouth and have a tendency to get worked up over inconsequential shit, put me on ignore or whatever.  Just please don't wash your hands of the porn thread. Pretty please?


----------



## AstridAsteroid

I  Jenna. I have her Paradise porn and my boyfriend and I went out and bought the Masseuse (ew, her husband can't act). :D

I like Veronika Zemanova, too...

As for Christine Young... I dunno.. I feel dirty whenever I look at her pics-- she looks like she's 12!! Ugh..


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Yeah her husband is a gomer.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Here's a pic of jenna and silvia saint (i think) just to bury the hatch.





Baby let me step...into your erotic zone!  Keep on dancin, you're gonnna turn me on!

Actually I Don't think that is the real silvia saint.


----------



## Strawberry_lovemuffin

^^ Nice.  Not into bottle blondes but... well, I wouldn't kick them out of bed.  I'd take off their makeup and make them have a shower and say "come right back!"

crystalcallus: are you SURE that girl is 19?  I don't like her at all.  No curves - she looks twelve, and slightly mongoloid.  sorry :D


----------



## silvia saint

*silvia saint*


----------



## silvia saint

AstridAsteroid said:
			
		

> *I like Veronika Zemanova, too...*



she is very attractive, which is why it's a shame that industry pressure has made her mess up her breasts like she has


----------



## silvia saint

^^^
and i can't believe she covered kraftwerk. hilarious.


----------



## mariacallas

Strawberry_lovemuffin said:
			
		

> *^^ Nice.  Not into bottle blondes but... well, I wouldn't kick them out of bed.  I'd take off their makeup and make them have a shower and say "come right back!"
> 
> crystalcallus: are you SURE that girl is 19?  I don't like her at all.  No curves - she looks twelve, and slightly mongoloid.  sorry :D *



LOL yeah i found out about her through Ron Jeremys blog....he apparently did her in the ass. SHe is legal,..she couldnt have her own porn site and do movies if she wasnt. AND shes not my type either LOL.


um....Jenna looks hot there! YEAH AND GO MICHELLE WILD!!!!


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Ok now this really is Jenna and Silvia (Wearing pink raver chick wigs, which I find very hot. I could do without the phony, drawn on freckles however.) 

Edit: Goddamn red Xs let me see if can get this shiz to work.

Shit, well go here to see what I was talking about.

http://www.nudestarz.net/jenna-jameson/gallery17/jenna03.html


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

I also have to agree with some phantom person that Veronika Z's tits are pretty freaky.






...and that's a pretty decent picture.  Lots of the time they look outrageous, painful almost.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Strawberry_lovemuffin said:
			
		

> * I'd take off their makeup and make them have a shower and say "come right back!"
> *



Why? They don't look dirty.


----------



## mariacallas

^^ She probably means all thta thick makeup and lipstick and eyeliner that might stain the sheets


----------



## BA

Has Tawnee Stone ever done any real porn, or is she just an internet sensation?


----------



## wanderer21

^She is fucking beautiful!  Very natural!  Me likes--not into the really "done up" girls (don't like the make up and hair dyes and stuff)

Damn--I would love to hook up with her!


----------



## keystroke

this chick has been my favourite for years, Tabitha Stevens,


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> *^^ She probably means all thta thick makeup and lipstick and eyeliner that might stain the sheets  *



The sheets would be stained with a lot more than makeup if I was in the middle of that.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Here's Tabitha stevens and the ever lovely Devon (and a guy  )  Gettin down on some 3 some strap on sex in the shower.


----------



## keystroke

yeah that set is allover the net, one of the only "free" galleries out there I think... the other ones are her and a pink vibrator, in a bikini, etc...

sometimes she looks awesome, sometimes she looks shit


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Yeah that one is all over, I like it, same with the outdoor titty fucking one.

Here's an Earl Miller pictorial of Devon and Veronica getting messy.  She looks better in this one.

http://www2.xfreehosting.com/hardcore/jill/devon_veronica/index12.htm


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

I'd actually like to hear some thoughts on the subject of titty fucking, in porn and real life.  I for one find it incredibly arousing to watch and a tad awkward to perform.

Anyone else?  Lady's opinions?


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

keystroke said:
			
		

> *sometimes she looks awesome, sometimes she looks shit  *



Wait do you mean Devon or Tabitha?

I think Devon can look pretty crack whorish sometimes.


----------



## keystroke

I mean Tabitha


----------



## Strawberry_lovemuffin

MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *I'd actually like to hear some thoughts on the subject of titty fucking, in porn and real life.  I for one find it incredibly arousing to watch and a tad awkward to perform.
> 
> Anyone else?  Lady's opinions? *



You need ample breasts and lube   I've never had a problem doing it :D


----------



## xena

psychetool: NIIIIIICE contribution w/ those trailers!


----------



## keystroke

http://fek.az/popsik2/


its not porn but its the best fucking arse I have ever seen, this chick is HOT!


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

The link's not workin.


----------



## quiet roar

Strawberry_lovemuffin said:
			
		

> *You need ample breasts and lube   I've never had a problem doing it :D *


Works with my wife's not-so-ample boobs too, but I can imagine bigger breasts would be more fun (imagining right now actually  )


----------



## mariacallas

I never had a problem doin it either, like SLM. But i much prefer it in my mouth  I can imagine tho how guys love it so much...id do it for my exes once in a while as  a treat. i dont get off on watching it tho.


----------



## Strawberry_lovemuffin

quiet roar said:
			
		

> *Works with my wife's not-so-ample boobs too, but I can imagine bigger breasts would be more fun (imagining right now actually  ) *



Well, you can kinda... *wrap* them right around, if you know what I mean.  Like two fluffy pillows.  It doesn't do much for me either (like crystallcalas), in fact is kind of awkward, but the look on the face of the recipient.... oh jesus... is worth the effort :D


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> *I never had a problem doin it either, like SLM. But i much prefer it in my mouth*



Compromises are the foundation of a healthy relationship. :D 

It's no secret that men love tits and and using them to stimulate your sex organ is the tops.  Not that it feel that much better than other methods of getting your rocks off.  I think it's more a psychological thing.


----------



## keystroke

Cynara Fox is looking HOT


----------



## keystroke

I didn't originally used to like her, but after seeing a few photos of her I think she surpasses my 5 year love for Tabitha Stevens.... so here's a photo of her;



Taylor Rain! :D


----------



## keystroke

hotness!


----------



## kooky_swanky

I just found this article which interviews porn star Christi Lake, and talks about her role in a new documentary called the Naked Feminist.


----------



## Distortion

I like the kinky shit myself...

Meatholes.com is tops in my books. Awesome. 

Here's a good example 

Max Hardcore, Slap Happy, Sweetloads, Asstraffic, Exploited Black Teens, My 1st Sex Teacher and Boob squad are nice too.

As far as DVD's Anabolic's rough sex series is not to be missed.

As far as porn stars go...

Adrianna Sage...
















Sunny Leone


----------



## keystroke

haha when you hotlink that porn sites pictures it forces that HUGE map from nasa's site instead


----------



## panty

Anyone have any Angela Devi links?


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Word to Distortion!  Sonny Leone is fuckin smokin.  Excellent pick!


----------



## jeenius

I gots a question, why are the guys in porn always so UG-ly?  Is it because they only look at penis size when they hire them?  Or so that regular guys can be like, I could bang that hot chick too?  I bet girls (straight ones) would like porn better if the guys were used as eye-candy too.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

^^^...because a male pornstar needs an abnormal sex organ first and foremost.  The ability to recieve extreme stimulation and not knot one early.  Plus they pretty much have to be able to jiz on command and get a hard on on command.


----------



## jeenius

^^^You make it sound like such challenging work.  

Maybe people would like to see some *normal* sex organs sometime.


----------



## BA

panty said:
			
		

> *Anyone have any Angela Devi links? *



http://www.freeones.com/html/a_links/Angela_Devi/

I also forgot what a piece of tail Gauge is. Although she better pull it together soon, she's gettin the brown sock syndrome.


----------



## chokingvictim

I definitely agree with the Jill Kelley pick, definitely a good one.
Taylor Hayes, another good one.
Aurora Snow and Guage are 2 of my other favorites.
Miko Lee is another one I've seen a few vids of who isn't too bad either.

edit: Belladonna and Tawnee Stone are good too. I read all the posts and noticed that I forgot them. Definitely 2 more I felt were worth mentioning.


----------



## panty

I think the Veronica Brazil Series deserves an honorable mention...


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

jeenius said:
			
		

> *^^^You make it sound like such challenging work.
> *



I think it is.  Being a pornstar isn't half as fun as it looks.  

Not to say I wouldn't give it the old college try.


----------



## keystroke

^ half as fun as it looks?


if you mean having sex with beautiful women, hanging around chicks that regardless of what you say to them, they're going to give you head and then at the end of the day go home to your family, what could be better?


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

^^^Yeah, but those guys are ruined as far as non "performance sex" goes.

Sittin around all day strokin it and strokin it until you almost cum then stopping and starting over would be work, not fun.


----------



## jeenius

MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *I think it is.  Being a pornstar isn't half as fun as it looks.
> *



Most of the time I'm not really convinced that they're having fun.


----------



## Doooofus

My favs:

I tend to go for the girl next door kinda look  I usually steer away from commercial porn and look for stuff on the net where it looks like both the parties are genuinely enjoying themselves. It is as tough as it sounds ...

Sunrise Adams (before breast augmentation she had the best natural chest )











Tyra Misoux - german cutie

Faith Adams

Spring Thomas

Christine Young (aka Michelle Young, that crystalcallas mentioned)


----------



## DJAcetone

spring thomas is always dissin on white dudes, its hard to get off on that shit when you are white


----------



## Doooofus

Some of her earlier stuff she is with white guys so that is not bad... though I agree, her site sucks. I doubt she actually writes what is on there though, I reckon she's probably just a sex model ...


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

I have to agree with DJAcetone.

I pretty sure the main demographic for porn is white dudes.  I feel alienated by her brand of erotica.

...but maybe that's the point...

I know I wouldn't pass on the chance to have sex with Spring Thomas, but rest assured: I'd make it hurt.  She'd be squealing, I'd use my whole damn arm if that's what it took to get some friction.

I think her whole racist angle is one big marketing ploy.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

World's biggest porn collection:

http://www.indiana.edu/~kinsey/


----------



## faris

MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *I'd actually like to hear some thoughts on the subject of titty fucking, in porn and real life.  I for one find it incredibly arousing to watch and a tad awkward to perform.
> 
> Anyone else?  Lady's opinions? *




i so so so so SO want to do this, but my boobs are just waaayy too small.  i just don't know how to go about performing it when i'm not uh..."adequately" prepared..




on another note....
does no one else like janine??  i absolutely love that chick!


----------



## keystroke

I think tit fucking is hot as :D


----------



## mariacallas

WOW




Thumbs up


----------



## BA

This was posted on another board I post on, lots of open directories.

Knock yourself out!   

14 good Open Directories

http://www.bellesplantes.com/galerie/images/
http://annecpl.free.fr/vos_photos/
http://home.zonnet.nl/esther_bi/dru...drunk_girls.htm
http://www.celluporn.com/main/images/regs/
http://primepornarchive.jansgalleries.com/sg/movies/
http://www.teenieworld.com/promo/galleries/
http://www.lightspeedgalleries.com/fg/ltm/001/images/
http://monvagin.free.fr/images/
http://it.porno-sex-xxx.net/
http://mateurs.mateuses.free.fr/images/
http://members.home.nl/postman/images/
http://www.purebigboobs.com/bpl/image5/
http://spermsporn.com/picpost/anal/images/
http://smdm.free.fr/images/

The ones below may or may not be porn directories.
Havent went through any of them yet.
The Majority should be though.

Top 100 most visited
1. http://www.milena-velba.de/pics/
2. http://adv.alsscan.com/alsscan/2r9a/tgp.html
3. http://swehack.se/picz/
4. http://people.freenet.de/pictom/index2.html
5. http://www.book-mark.net/mark.html
6. http://69.44.61.80/4/userfiles/
7. http://thegushers.com/peepost1/
8. http://users.pandora.be/misite/tiffany/
9. http://www.amateursweb.com/members-...um/images/?D=A/
10. http://www.magic-gallery.net/0115/
11. http://www.amateursweb.com/members-only/forum/images/
12. http://www.brooklynbizarro.com/gall...hristy1/images/
13. http://www.deliriumofpissing.com/ppp/imag/
14. http://www.redpersonals.com/userphotos/
15. http://www.cutegirlfriend.net/membe...pril/teen2.html
16. http://www.teenfix.net/upload/loads/
17. http://xxxwall.com/cps/december/17/..._Strangers.html
18. http://www.uk-exhibitionist.com/cm/albums/userpics/
19. http://www.couplesandgirls.com/galleries/
20. http://www.imageranch.com/files/?M=D
21. http://www.incestclub.info/kjp/b244/
22. http://mila.freeadultcams.com/free/gal1.shtml
23. http://people.freenet.de/pictom/index.html
24. http://ninjapants.org/files/
25. http://0chan.org/archive/camsluts/?v=l
26. http://www.myprivatesexsite.com/photopost/data/500/
27. http://www.xs4all.nl/~gielen1/gs/paaldanseres/
28. http://www.nubiles.net/galleries2/m...gls4f_wrldt.htm
29. http://ratemenude.com/uploads/female/
30. http://freehomepages.com/celebzone11/MilaKunis/
31. http://www.go2avs.com/pool/full_pix...bitionist/0001/
32. http://www.fotoarchief.com/photos/15/
33. http://www.t4ke2.de/funnypics/
34. http://www.lek.no/
35. http://djchris01.free.fr/eva/
36. http://www.extreme-teen-nipples.com/puffy/images/
37. http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/morexl...images/galerie/
38. http://galleries.markscash.com/book...astynewcumers5/
39. http://www.babedump.com/pictures/
40. http://www.freipix.de/pictures/
41. http://www.kvin.nl/plaatjesonline/upload/images/
42. http://monvagin.free.fr/images/
43. http://hardcorefuckinghairypussy.co...hairy-hardcore/
44. http://www.wapfucking.com/drunk/orgy8/
45. http://mitglied.lycos.de/batmeier/picsforgf/
46. http://www.teenfix.net/upload/loads/?M=A
47. http://www.simplyrandom.com/forum/images/
48. http://www.wetnipple.net/049/
49. http://www.tukasa.co.jp/jpg/
50. http://mila.freeadultcams.com/free/gal2.shtml
51. http://www.dirtyfamilies.net/pix/204/dirty1.html
52. http://www.nudistplace.com/nudbeach/pics/
53. http://www.myprivatesexsite.com/photopost/data/502/
54. http://www.bestfuckgalleries.com/fr...069/cock22.html
55. http://www.lightspeedgalleries.com/fg/lcy/001/
56. http://www.ratemenude.com/uploads/female/
57. http://www.picturehost.co.uk/premium1/
58. http://galleries.ihateaol.co.uk/pic...bes/TeenBikini/
59. http://www.finevideo.nl/media/
60. http://www.bigtitsladies.com/boobies/freegals/24/
61. http://www.femmales.com/youngporn/02/005/
62. http://people.freenet.de/pictom/index11.html
63. http://www.clitlust.com/070803/xnxx.html
64. http://www.drunkenyoungsluts.com/po...49/drunk18.html
65. http://simplyrandom.com/forum/images/
66. http://www.bellesplantes.com/galerie/images/
67. http://www.hineighbour.com/mature/641/el.htm
68. http://69.44.61.80/6/userfiles/
69. http://www.cutegirlfriend.net/membe...pril/teen3.html
70. http://www.dirtyfamilies.net/pix/206/dirty1.html
71. http://users.telenet.be/keepcool4/images/1953to1966/
72. http://www.bigtitsladies.com/boobies/freegals/21/
73. http://v2fun.com/Clubs/uptown/brianna/
74. http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/noctur...wedish party/
75. http://www.leukcontact.nl/upload/
76. http://www.imageranch.com/files/?A
77. http://www.imageranch.com/files/
78. http://tilveran.is/index.php?action...d=open&lid=2569
79. http://www.amateursweb.com/members-...11073815575.jpg
80. http://j.et.analx.free.fr/Images//002/
81. http://69.44.61.80/3/userfiles/
82. http://users.pandora.be/adverteren/dezee/
83. http://peterporno.com/gals/sxc/ashton_moore/
84. http://epsilon.applepics.com/50/userfiles/
85. http://www.kraptu.com/fb/
86. http://rudysrxs.com/default/
87. http://www.enriquesbeach.com/tgp/nude/images/
88. http://members.lycos.nl/nickyopheusden/hpbimg/
89. http://galleries.teensporn.us/acrkefirek/2-10.html
90. http://people.freenet.de/pictom/index3.html
91. http://www.imageranch.com/files/?M=F
92. http://liverpoolfc.hu/seggoftheyear/
93. http://www.putfile.com/1/
94. http://users.telenet.be/keepcool4/images/1991to2002/
95. http://www.moviecaps.com/Raylene-Richards/
96. http://www.mature-galleries.net/dailynewsets/12/images/
97. http://www.reimeika.ca/marco/data/cosplay/other/
98. http://people.freenet.de/pictom/index10.html
99. http://www.drunkenyoungsluts.com/po...50/drunk19.html
100. http://www.magic-gallery.net/0114/


----------



## Wild1Xu

I can always count on BA for some good porn  NICE FINDS


----------



## electreauxbella

Heather Brooke from www.ideepthroat.com is my idol - she is sexy, sassy and can do things with her throat that we mere mortals only dream of!

Other Honourable Porn foxes who deserve a mention
* Krisztina Bella
* Snowball
* Dora Venter
* Taylor Hayes


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

I don't get you CrystalC.  So this is too much make up....






...but this isn't?






I admit that Sunny is hot shit in a champange glass, but she is wearing like a pound of make up.


----------



## Reverend_Lust

I gotta say I love jesse jane

shes so hot

anyone care to list the movies in their porn collections. If you do I will


----------



## glitterbizkit

woa, cool thread!
Sometime in the future I'm going to have an impressive porn collection...  Don't have much of one now though.  I don't even remember the names of most porn movies I've watched... I remember one though, 'Pink Prison' which was pretty good but freaked me out because the guys all had cocks that always stayed soft-ish looking.  Plus in the final big orgy scene the soles of their feet were dirty  (it's the little things that count).  And there was no anal (I think), which was a bit boring.

All you people listing your favourite films, can you say a bit more about them, what kind of porn it is, how hard/softcore, etc...


----------



## NeoMagic




----------



## Gabz

oh this is my new favourite thread! id pitch in but my comp in for repairs. so when i get it back ill show some stuff.


----------



## BA

I just hit porno lottery and found this on another board.

http://www.ultraz.dk/1036_nice_porn_videos.htm

Each PICTURE opens up into a 15 second quicktime movie.


----------



## glitterbizkit

they also have a lot of movie clips at http://www.free6.com ...  clips ranging from 10-20 seconds.


----------



## keystroke

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> *I just hit porno lottery and found this on another board.
> 
> http://www.ultraz.dk/1036_nice_porn_videos.htm
> 
> Each PICTURE opens up into a 15 second quicktime movie. *




404 now


----------



## electreauxbella

NeoMagic said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it's hoofgirl!!!


----------



## keystroke

that chick is fucking hot!


----------



## Wild1Xu

OO OO ... I want that belt!


----------



## aurabender

> most of the big names suck, jenna sucks.


Well, one would certainly hope so or they are not doing their job - lol
Taylor Rain is pretty incredible right now


----------



## aurabender

and has anyone seen this girl named "Cytheria"? Good Lord, she needs a squeegie.


----------



## Rollin_to_Oakenfold

Wild1Xu said:
			
		

> *OO OO ... I want that belt! *



Only if I get the girl


----------



## Wild1Xu

Can we share?


----------



## Belisarius

<---- Teh Cytherea fan.


----------



## mariacallas

MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *I don't get you CrystalC.  So this is too much make up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but this isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit that Sunny is hot shit in a champange glass, but she is wearing like a pound of make up. *



yeah it think she may have a tad too much makeup on...also, i think i singled sunny out cos i find her really beautiful....i tend to like brunettes more than blondes too


----------



## BA

I don't think it gets any better than this chic right here.


----------



## Tech Kinetics

^^^^
Good pic!  I checked that site from where you got that image from.
How did you get a full sized image??


----------



## BA

Try these out for size!

http://www.freeones.com/html/s_links/Sandra_Shine/


----------



## Pander Bear

ALS scan is seriously the best in the biz. Their girl on girl videos can make anything with a dick cum in a 50 yard radius.


----------



## aurabender

The great thing about ALS is that there girls look so sweet, and then all of a sudden it  is ....OH MY GOD!


----------



## glitterbizkit

Lately I've started taking an interest in gonzo porn movies...  No pathetic acting, no fake orgasms (at least no obviously fake ones), no cheesy music, just real people having real sex.  I downloaded a few of Seymore Butts' movies, and they were pretty good, the girls were hot and looked like they were enjoying themselves...  I've never actually watched a porn movie and thought "now there's a girl I'd like to fuck", most of the time I just think of the girls as sluts, but in these movies I didn't think of them as sluts, even though they did many sluttier acts than most porn stars I've seen.  My only problem was that it did go overboard with the anal (but hey, it's Seymore Butts after all), and plus in every scene there is a LOT of ass to mouth... that completely nauseates me.. haven't these people ever heard of e. coli?  take out the ass to mouth and this would be my favourite porn.

I also watched my first Andrew Blake movie, 'Blondes ad Brunettes'... watched is a bad description though, I only had patience for a few minutes of it... way too artsy for me.  Sex is not artsy business, it's raw and passionate and dirty and naughty.  Plus the movie I watched was lesbian only, I don't know about the other stuff he's done, but porn has to have SOME cock in it for me to be interested.


----------



## JerryBlunted

my favorite is Raven Riley. She is crazy hot. Check www.pichunter.com she's on that all the time.


----------



## keystroke

I just downloaded a few more Heather Brook (Heather Harmon) ideepthroat videos, one is called "Deep Throat Instructional Video Volume 3"

they are allover torrent sites, especially Empornium, google that word and you'll get the url to the best porn related site on the net imo,


----------



## keystroke

something I found interesting,


----------



## Belisarius

I dig gonzo as well--it's pretty much the only porn I surf, at least when it comes to movies.  For pictures, I prefer amateur, and I mean *real* amateur, not the local 10+ stripper casually relaxing in a studio.


----------



## fozzy

glitterbizkit said:
			
		

> *Lately I've started taking an interest in gonzo porn movies...  No pathetic acting, no fake orgasms (at least no obviously fake ones), no cheesy music, just real people having real sex.  I downloaded a few of Seymore Butts' movies, and they were pretty good, the girls were hot and looked like they were enjoying themselves...  I've never actually watched a porn movie and thought "now there's a girl I'd like to fuck", most of the time I just think of the girls as sluts, but in these movies I didn't think of them as sluts, even though they did many sluttier acts than most porn stars I've seen.  My only problem was that it did go overboard with the anal (but hey, it's Seymore Butts after all), and plus in every scene there is a LOT of ass to mouth... that completely nauseates me.. haven't these people ever heard of e. coli?  take out the ass to mouth and this would be my favourite porn.
> 
> . *



if you liked seymore butts check out his early movies with shane that girl was smokin hot


----------



## smotpoker

My favorite porn of all time is CUMSTAINS, the whole series indeed. There aren't any big name stars in it, but there are seriously over 50 girls on each tape. It's got something for everybody: Ass to mouth, DP, lots of anal, and of course lots of great moneyshots. 
    I also enjoy the Max Hardcore series that can be found on Bearshare. If anyone has seen this guy before, you know he is the king at degrading women. One particular film shows Max fucking a girl in her ass, and preceeding to piss in her mouth; and she loves every minute of it.

   My favorite actress, though she isn't a real actress, is none other than PARIS HILTON. There is nothing that makes me happier than seeing a very rich, posh, ditzy blonde like Pearie get fucked. And cmon, does she not give the best blowjob you have ever seen. Plus that body, she's a 10 in every way and shape.


----------



## keystroke

I'm one to say I fucking hate Max Hardcore with a passion, the stuff makes me throw up. The whole idea of it just makes me sick to the stomach, IMO, doing the things he does to women until they have tears streaming down their face and then pissing/vommiting/etc is just not my cup of tea, I'm not sure why it's anyone elses either.


----------



## BA

My new favorite idea is www.aluckystranger.com where a regular man off the street comes in and fucks a chic blindfolded. She has no idea who the guy is, or what he looks like until half way through.

Does anyone else use a password sniffer?


----------



## DJAcetone

I've been whacking it to www.spermshack.com lately.

free vids, nice cumshots, cant complain.

now someone get me into the porn industry, im ready!


----------



## lostpunk5545

keystroke said:
			
		

> *I'm one to say I fucking hate Max Hardcore with a passion, the stuff makes me throw up. The whole idea of it just makes me sick to the stomach, IMO, doing the things he does to women until they have tears streaming down their face and then pissing/vommiting/etc is just not my cup of tea, I'm not sure why it's anyone elses either. *



I downloaded a Max Hardcore movie watched part of it, then smashed the VCD into bits with a hammer.

I like my porn to include people that are mutually enjoying having sex, not chauvinistic dominating feral bullshit.


----------



## Belisarius

I think MH would appeal to guys who have a deep latent hatred of women, for whatever reason; his videos might be a kind of vicarious rape experience.  He is undoubtedly one of the most despised names in the business, but he's hardly hurting for cash...


----------



## keystroke

I would bang the fuck outta Brianna Banks ^_^


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

^^^As would I.

As far as Max Hardcore: I don't like it.  It's degrading and grody.  Still I would rater watch a maratrhon of MH than see that sort of self destructive porn i.e. prolapsed colons, extra virally nasty ass to mouth, the syringe of feces up the cock hole etc.


----------



## fengtau

I cannot believe no one mentioned Donita Dunes!!!!  She's got the best fakes tits EVAR!!!!


----------



## aurabender

Brianna Banks will be in town perfoming live this weekend. I may have to go. How does everyone feel about Ed Powers. I mean, you kind of have to love this little old, fat, balding guy out there making all these videos.


----------



## tyler5

anybody here a fan of various Evil Angel directors? my favorites have to be JULES JORDAN, Nacho Vidal and Joey Silvera (although he mostly does she-male movies).


----------



## aurabender

Just for the record, I saw Brianna Banks last show here and she was pretty incredible. Apparently she is absent a gag reflex. Gauge will be here in May.


----------



## glitterbizkit

my favourite pornstar... Alisha Klass...






There are many pornstars that are hot, but in a brainless bimbo way... not saying that all of them really *are* brainless bimbos, but I like Ms. Klass because her personality shines through in all her movies.. she's just so bubbly and cute, she does the nastiest things and I could still never think of her as a slut (which is the word that comes to mind when I see most porn actresses and actors).  Basically, she's one of the only girls I have seen in a porn movie that has made me think "wow I'd love to fuck her" (except for McKayla whatshername in Backdoor to Buttsville 2).


----------



## mariacallas

now THIS is the kind of action i like (and the girl is uber cute)








*fans self*


----------



## glitterbizkit

^that isn't mr marcus, is it?


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

I think it's Lex Steele.  Could be wrong though.


----------



## Mysticalis

MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *I think it's Lex Steele.  Could be wrong though. *



It's Mr. Marcus.

Lex Steele looks like the Million Dollar Man's sidekick, Virgil, and he's hung like a horse.  I bet those gals must be in some serious pain when he impales 'em on his dick.  

8(


----------



## physix

gotta gay this up a bit.









damn


and then


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

^^^I'd prefer lesbians, but I suppose there's room in here....



			
				Mysticalis said:
			
		

> *Lex Steele looks like the Million Dollar Man's sidekick, Virgil*



Thanks for using a reference I would know.

Now that I remember, yur right: Lex has one of those extreme mutant cocks. 

I'm no good with male pornstars, especially black ones.  (Sorry to put a racist bent on it , but it's true.)


----------



## DJAcetone

God I need some more porn passwords. I've taken Bang Bus as far as it will go! Someone get me some Amateur Allure, stat!


----------



## BA

Here's my favorite porn I have on this computer (well, one of my favorites)

http://rapidshare.de/files/2430127/renamed_100_Natural.wmv.html

Click on the 'Free' button, then watch the timer count down until it's your turn to download.

The way this chic grinds the guy is way hot. WORK IT!


----------



## BA

^^^^ If anybody can ID that chic from that movie, I would be most appreciative!

I think she's rockin, and I'd like to see more of her but I don't know her name.  I looked up all the female names at the ending credits, and none of them are her.


----------



## smotpoker

I think Max Hardcore is funny as shit!!!! And besides, it's not like the girls in his movies are doing anything AGAINST their will. They probably get turned on by it. And for whoever  said that guys who watch it MUST watch cause they got rape fantasies or some bullshit like that,, WHAT THE FUCK EVER!!!!!
 I watch for the same reasons I watch stuff like Faces of Death, and World's wildest freak accidents. The shock value!!!!!!!  I don't wanna rape anyone or kill anyone.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Maybe not rape, but c'mon dude.  You're getting off the raunchiest and most painful lookin sex possible.  That's fucked up in my book.

I believe that you are not into rape, but I also agree with Belarius:  I'm betting you have a latent hatred of women and/or are raging against repressed homosexual tendencies, IMO.


----------



## BA

Like nekkid celebrities?

Then you'll _love_ this link:

http://www.webalice.it/pablone78/indicex3.htm


----------



## ChemicalBeauty

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> *now THIS is the kind of action i like (and the girl is uber cute)
> *



I'm sorry, but that girl is about as homely looking as you can get (and be in a porno) and the guy looks like something out of a prison yard ... _GROSS!_

Now, Brianna Banks gots it goin on :D


----------



## physix

MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *Maybe not rape, but c'mon dude.  You're getting off the raunchiest and most painful lookin sex possible.  That's fucked up in my book.
> 
> I believe that you are not into rape, but I also agree with Belarius:  I'm betting you have a latent hatred of women and/or are raging against repressed homosexual tendencies, IMO. *





hahahahahaah!!!



SOLD!!!11!!!


----------



## Medi57

www.chloe18.com
www.bunnyteens.com
www.puppykibble.com


are sites I use for quick relief. Oddly enough most of the films I have are infact alot more rough and less 'teeny'.


----------



## casinoplayer420

http://www.littlethumbs.com/ is pretty good.
i found this chick on there:
http://www.littlethumbs.com/samples/jamie/teen-lingerie/?coupon=623883


----------



## Istigeit




----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

EVERY asian porn i have seen the girl orgasms like she is being knifed or something, it sounds *painful* maybe thats the intention... whatever gets you off I guess, I just don't get it, anyone agree.


----------



## BA

I think this chic on the far left has the perfect set of boobs.

http://www.dumpstersluts.com/blogfill/2005/07/20050728-29/candid-amateurs/dumpstersluts_001.jpg

Actually, that whole site is decent. Nevermind the silly URL name.

http://www.dumpstersluts.com/blog/


----------



## BA

If the names Tiffany Teen, Next Door Nikki, or Princess Blue Eyez ring a bell for you...

.....this site  will have you at attention at no time.  

Fuckin ssiiiiiiiicckkk!!


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Just checking in on my brain child here.

Wow Dumpstersluts (horrible name) aint bad!  Nice find BA.


----------



## ticktock

I like the 'lewd conduct' series. There's quite a few different volumes so keep your eyes out for them. If you're into Double penetration, well then this is your sorta shit. One of the women actually take two cocks in the one pussy. Quite remarkable if you ask me.


----------



## mariacallas

Psychedelic Gleam said:
			
		

> *EVERY asian porn i have seen the girl orgasms like she is being knifed or something, it sounds *painful* maybe thats the intention... whatever gets you off I guess, I just don't get it, anyone agree. *



Im  asian and i HATE HATE HATE asian porn. EEEEW
Especiallly those pseudo-erotic japanese porn that ALWAYS starts off with a pasty girl in knee high white socks. school girl uniform, an unplanned abduction by a group of short jap guys with small dicks , blablabla
u get the idea. SO fucking boring 
Well i can IMAGINE how this would appeal more to a segment of the Western male market...but I cant stand it.

Gimme hardcore European porn anyday


----------



## mariacallas

Belisarius said:
			
		

> *<---- Teh Cytherea fan.   *



OMG is this cytherea the squirter!??! 
THe first time i ever saw a squirter was her episode in Bang Bros..
JESUS SQUIRTY FUCKIN cHRIST!!!  HOT!!!


----------



## mariacallas

ChemicalBeauty said:
			
		

> *I'm sorry, but that girl is about as homely looking as you can get (and be in a porno) and the guy looks like something out of a prison yard ... GROSS!
> 
> Now, Brianna Banks gots it goin on :D *



Says YOU.


----------



## keystroke




----------



## keystroke




----------



## Doooofus

http://www.gigagalleries.com lets you see a thumbnail of the movie site instead of the generic description "Hot blonde teen with 2 guys" or "MILF with whipped cream in the shower" etc... 

Only short stuff here (up to 30 seconds) but its all free and there's PLENTY there.


----------



## keystroke

www.thumbs.tv is good too, as is www.dansmovies.com

and then from there they all basically link to each other to get higher hits, and so forth.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Anyone get perfect 10 magazine? Im really into the natural bodys and thinking about subscribing . . . Opinions anybody?

-weez


----------



## keystroke

yeah dont subscribe,steal it online... i'm sure you can find the eBooks of it somewhere.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

That pic was really hot^^

This thread needs more ass pics. Anyone know of some good pics or sites that focus on the ass?

-weez


----------



## Looper

Anyone know any decent forums that post either passwords or just links to decent galleries? http://forum.onecenter.com/supermario is on holidays and I need a fix of hardcore/lesbian-tastic porn :D


----------



## tambourine-man

^
Get to work... ya bum! :D


----------



## ~*EtherealVision*~

> Now, Brianna Banks gots it goin on



Brianna Banks is fuckin nasty. She looks like a two bit crack whore and makes the most disgusting sound when she's attemtping to moan. She sounds like a dying otter caught in a fishing trap. Yuck. And anyone who can put TWO FISTS IN HER ASS scares me. 8( 

A Jenna compilation is always good to have on hand. She takes it like a champ and can always get me off it the porn I rented doesn't do it for me. Her scene with Rocco in Jenna Loves Rocco is hawwwt! Grrrr....

I'm also totally into anything directed by Andrew Blake. It's more soft-core fetish/eroticism that's great for background instead of porn that demands your undivided attention. Anita Blonde is my fav. actress in his films. She is unbelievably gorgeous and has an air of sensuality about her that is amazing.

Some of my fav. actresses: Jill Kelly, Kobe Tai, Tawny Roberts, Young Chasey Lane, and any other hot girl who can make me believe that she's really into what she's doing. I  *cannot *stand**  when the girl looks like she'd rather be filing her nails, or washing her hair while she's getting fucked/eaten out etc. Make me believe you're into it, dammit! It's what you get paid for. 

Fav. Actor: Dale Dabone. Yummy. I literally jumped for joy when I saw a film with him in it for the first time. I'm tired of the long haired, dirty, greasy looking guys who don't even feel the need to get a haircut or trim their fingenails, while the girls have their hair/makeup/nails perfectly done. 8)


----------



## keystroke

Jenna Jameson is the biggest over-rated dogs chew-toy around, I've never seen the huge fascination with her, especially since her vagina hangs out like kebab meat.


----------



## xena

~*EtherealVision*~ said:
			
		

> *. Her scene with Rocco in Jenna Loves Rocco is hawwwt! Grrrr....
> *



i LOVE that scene.  so fuckin hot.


----------



## Pander Bear

keystroke said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



_WHO IS THAT, KEYSTROKE!?!_ 

jenna is nasty now, but the vid she did when she was 18 is pretty hot.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I agree, Jenna was much more interesting several years ago.

-weez


----------



## T-rav

www.sublimedirectory.com

the best.


----------



## Spider Rob

*meridian?*





a fave, still around?


----------



## keystroke

not too sure on the picture of that girl I posted, but god damn, I wish I knew!

I grabbed the photo from www.mufftorrent.com (its a porn picture search site, NOT a torrent site) FYI...


----------



## basix

^^ Keystroke that girl is  from www.met-art.com ,
there is a whole series of pics of her but you need to be a member, they have some good samples though.


----------



## Spider Rob

what happened here?


----------



## BA

*BEST POST IN THIS WHOLE FUCKIN THREAD - RIGHT HERE!!*

*[The links won't last forever - download while you can!!]*

*www.teenkelly.com* complete site rip.

Over 1600 pictures, and 22 videos.

No hardcore fucking, but that body is sooo tight, and there are quite a few girl on girl scenes in there, so for my money it's worth the download.

This was originally 1 380meg zip file, but my first attempt to upload stuffed up, because im only able to upload at 12k a sec. So i unzipped it, and re-encoded it in smaller chunks.


Enjoy.




 

 

 
Free image hosting by 0daymeme.com


VIDEOS

------------------------------


Video 1 - Looks like a teenagers bedroom, she has her hair in pigtails and does a strip- 21mb

http://s36.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=04BBQQTA1MTK9166T7BU52MLMO


Video 2 - Does a photo shoot outside a hotel, by the pool. Wearing a black bikini which she takes off - 7.8mb

http://s36.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0HPYI4F8B8SGC1LGSC2U91MZWW


Video 3 - Has some fun with a large glass dildo - 25.3mb

http://s36.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0JHS5RAZZRA7K15SGWAACUBSL9


Video 4 - Same as above, but with a smaller glass dildo - 22.8mb

http://s36.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3THQSYJ405BV33QYJMF2S9WBUN


Video 5 - In a bath with another little blondie, mostly making out and above the waist stuff - 13.4mb

http://s36.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3191EWES4O0ZR0KE4KAY0AWYO4


Video 6 - In bed with a little hottie named Nikki, they go down on each other and have fun with some whipped cream - 44.1mb

http://s36.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2MSHPED4CBW4U0QIY1X8LABHI4


Video 7 - Photo shoot late at night in a hotel swimming pool, naked. - 8.82mb

http://s7.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=25C7EL75XFUIB39VBE4CLU1UNM


Video 8 - Similar to video 1, more pussy shots in this one. Also includes 2 videos of her taking a shower. - 26.4mb

http://s32.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2STI06GSCKL870XFPOWTRUMHFS


Video 9 - Strips in a stairway, was originally wearing a school girl like outfit, ends up naked touching herself - 11.4mb

http://s32.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=35M5B917J30RV36OS4JYCBLY0E


Video 10 - Has some fun with ice, by herself. 2 videos - 25.3mb

http://s16.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1SYPFSSDHRPSQ2J2H4DAG9BUAF


Video 11 - Taking a bath. 2 videos. - 19.1mb

http://s16.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2E8J0WVNHISGY14RG1AO40DEP5



PICTURES

------------------------------



pictures pack 1 - 400 pictures - 38.1mb

http://s16.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=352PL70EDV8WD0PF26R7GSPTHG


pictures pack 2 - 400 pictures - 36.2mb

http://s28.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3L5KALX1TXG2P1MKRXL6J311D9


pictures pack 3 - 400 pictures - 30.1mb

http://s28.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=04V6NLJJMMMBO2L26YG6NDKOQS


pictures pack 4 - 475 pictures - 40.9mb

http://s32.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2WJ3JYY2P8PZM085WQ83TMF56G


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Are those long vids? Either way thanks a lot man...

I thought this thread died!

-weez


----------



## Glory Hole

Whats the name of that one pornstar guy that shoves women's faces on the toilet and flushes. I'm not talking about Max Hardcore. I think the guy is German.


----------



## uTranceMe

^^^ Think thats Rocco. Yeah , pretty romantic shit that. lol. I reckon Isabella Soprano is hot !!!

















some random girls


----------



## keystroke

Rocco is an animal, fucking disgusting IMO...


how anyone can bat off watching that shit, well, it's just amazing people actually keep them in business.


----------



## onetwothreefour

it's easy if you're fucked up


----------



## lostpunk5545

I have no idea how things like Rocco and Max Hardcore can be legal.

Seriously fucked up.


----------



## Glory Hole

I guess sick fucks like me keep them in business. I don't really find it good porno to beat off to but it is entertaining.

Rocco > Max Hardcore


----------



## BA

Damn, a complete download of Teen Kelly's site up for grabs and not even a mention? 

That's the last time I go through that much trouble...


----------



## Benefit

Don't worry Porno Man, we all appreciate you. :D


----------



## Glory Hole

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> *Damn, a complete download of Teen Kelly's site up for grabs and not even a mention?
> *



yeah but.....




			
				BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> *No hardcore fucking *


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Damn dude is there anyway I can get at least some of those pics again!!! I waited to d/l cuz my comp is slow and ive been so busy. Please!!! Damnit I wanted those

-weez


----------



## synthetic sunrise

katja kassin.


----------



## keystroke

I would of bothered, except I seen the 'no hardcore' part ;-)


----------



## keystroke




----------



## keystroke




----------



## MaliceNwunderland

^^^Hehe, she's a cutie Keystroke.

I'd snake those drains fo sure!


----------



## sickpuppy

Whoever does'nt like porn is a dumbass! My all time favorite is Chasey Lain.God how i've fantisized about her.


----------



## Glory Hole

Attacked by the dick monster!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Nicest ass ever:


----------



## keystroke

niiiiice!


----------



## keystroke

Glory Hole said:
			
		

> *Attacked by the dick monster! *




that shit is just stupid!


----------



## silvia saint

> _Originally posted by lostpunk5545 _
> *I have no idea how things like Rocco and Max Hardcore can be legal.
> 
> Seriously fucked up. *


 
well seeing how "forced entry" has seemingly escaped successful prosecution, i can only see max hardcore being considered softcore in the not too distant future


----------



## johnmortons

i am looking for tips from you, dear bluelight hardcore porn admirers; 

i am looking for a porn dvd which is, basically, straightforward fucking; where the fuckers enjoy it, where they don't pretend to be actors, but as far as is possible, come across as horny people that like to fuck (on camera), except that they don't look as unappetizing as your run-of-the-mill amateurs, indeed, i want them to look GOOD; and not in the airbrushed kind of way, but just naturally good; but not "naturally-with-all-their-many-flaws" good, but naturally *very* good; and i'd be glad if there were no embarrassing comic episodes, or pretensions of artiness etc. (unless genuinely good ones); and a professional production would be good; so, well, i guess in the end i am just looking for the purest possible destilation of horny, lustful, intense sex

is there anything like this? or does anyone know a good review site to guide me?


----------



## lostpunk5545

^ There's an actual movie (not pornography though very graphic sex scenes) called 9 songs that you might enjoy.



> "9 Songs" also has no context. The basic story is: 1. Matt and Lisa go see bands. 2. They go home and have sex. 3. Matt also has a job studying ice core samples in Antarctica. There, now you know the whole movie.
> 
> Of these elements, No. 1 just consists of concert footage, and No. 3 just consists of aerial shots of permafrost with a voiceover. (If director Michael Winterbottom just expensed a trip to Antarctica, more power to him.) They are completely detachable from element No. 2, which is the real point of the movie.
> 
> So the only thing to discuss is the sex. It's good sex. It's very graphic, but very unlike other porn sex in two respects: The people involved seem to be having a good time, and it's nicely lit. The camera is interested in both the man and the woman equally, and interested in their happiness. Matt and Lisa — played courageously by British actor Kieran O'Brien and American newcomer Margo Stilley — are playful, exciteable, and sometimes seem entirely absorbed in the moment. Is it genuine, passionate and kinda hot? Definitely. But that begins to feel irrelevant when you're sitting in a movie theater waiting for something else interesting to happen around it. It's good movie sex without the good movie.


----------



## silvia saint

johnmortons said:
			
		

> *i am looking for tips from you, dear bluelight hardcore porn admirers;
> 
> i am looking for a porn dvd which is, basically, straightforward fucking; where the fuckers enjoy it, where they don't pretend to be actors, but as far as is possible, come across as horny people that like to fuck (on camera), except that they don't look as unappetizing as your run-of-the-mill amateurs, indeed, i want them to look GOOD; and not in the airbrushed kind of way, but just naturally good; but not "naturally-with-all-their-many-flaws" good, but naturally *very* good; and i'd be glad if there were no embarrassing comic episodes, or pretensions of artiness etc. (unless genuinely good ones); and a professional production would be good; so, well, i guess in the end i am just looking for the purest possible destilation of horny, lustful, intense sex
> 
> is there anything like this? or does anyone know a good review site to guide me? *



check out evil angel productions. gonzo is the genre of porn you will probably prefer too.


----------



## BA

Check this picture 

..and this one  

(damn IMG tag wouldnt work)


----------



## keystroke

^ BA, that is nice :D


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

We are starting to lack porn on here. More nice asses and petite athletic chicks!

I love petite girls, girls 5 ft to 5'5'' It would be so rare for me to be into anyone 5'8'' or taller. 6 ft any more stay away!


----------



## Malice

Hey porn fiends!!! I had to start a new account.  

Anyway...

I saw a very intersting visual vehicle in a porn a couple days ago.

It was 2 chicks fucin with a strap on, in a bed, next to a big screen TV with a second camera on CC to the big screen!  It was very titalating with always being able to see 2 angles at once.  I liked it.


----------



## vitaminerk

> Brunnettes!!
> 
> Who are the best brunette porn stars??And what are they in?All my porn is downloaded so i don't know names.
> 
> I seriously haven't bought a porno for 6 years(I've got the internet)But i've just gotten a DVD player!
> 
> So what films would people reccomend??Not brunette fetish films(i like blondes too!)..Just films with the star/s being brunette....anything HARDcore except man/man...no thanks!
> 
> Any reccomendations?
> cheers



JEWEL DENYLE-my favorite,spunky little girl with suckable body parts head to toes
ARIA GIOVANNI


----------



## BA

Kate from katesplayground.com


----------



## Rollin_to_Oakenfold

^ Hey BA, that broad was @ Panini's on High a few months back, and I must say, she was quite attractive.  Though you couldn't get within 30 feet of her b/c of her small army of large bodyguards.


----------



## BA

Serious? Damn thats pretty cool.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

LOL your avatar made me giggle


----------



## user99

*The Man*


----------



## MDMARI

Has anyone mentioned bukake at all. Now that is some sick shit. I think it is a European thing. One girl 30 guys. All busting all over her face. Its fuckin funny to watch, always has me on the floor. Now talk about total disrespect for women.


For straight fuckin...I think all of Tera Patrick's movie's I've seen have had no acting just straight grimy fucking. Her tits remind me of my g/f's. 


O and for free fast porn...tons of high res full movies...do a search on yahoo for the empornium. You will need to have a good dl/ul ratio to stay on the list but it will be worth it trust me.


----------



## user99

on winamp SHOUTcast TV there are some porn channels, some are funny to watch...like youre saying 30 guys with 1 girl...
most of them are amateur ...
you have to get winamp first


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

LOL 30 guys on 1 girl. A girl must be really desperate for money to get nutted on by all those guys. Could you imagine if you dated a chick and later found out she was the chick who got nutted on by 30 random guys. I would be mortified!


----------



## user99

porn relaxes me ...I donno why, especially the 80s stuff and early 90s ...


----------



## BA

*Webcam stuff.

ifriends girls...some are better than others*

1  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3C0MNPXD 



2  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ITMOI856 



3  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6CI2ISD9 



4  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RAD8IV8X 



5  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9C1TSNBI 



6  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CTQ98C0C 



7  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JJYK5UHP 



8  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JJF4D8IL 



9  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UGTW0WZE 



10 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XJ4DVVWE


----------



## BA

11 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FQFIJEP2 



12 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C7Y4UWOB 



13 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ATPZLI0U 



14 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BTWONYRE 



15 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=06KRW54Z 



URL]
16 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2DBAL2EL 



17 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=86QNN26Q 



18 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6FT2ZBH3 



19 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F8H5BGND 



20 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P56G39HB


----------



## user99

^lol, what would we do without BlueAdonis.


----------



## BA

I found a site with about 80 more if those get old.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

straight


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

So many pics DO you have BA?


----------



## BA

How many pictures? Not very many.


----------



## mariacallas

hehe found these pics of silvia saint.









oh nothing just thought id share even if it aint hardcore.


----------



## DarthMom

fuck that name is taken? guess I can throw my porn career out the windown   

but this name does equate to customers, so right on sylvia.


----------



## fengtau

Anyone knows how to remove the mosiac censor thingy on Japanese porn?


----------



## chemicalcompanion

If you're looking for a wide variety of free porn,check out xnxx.com. That site's made me cum enough to populate the earth a billion times over.


----------



## blazedmick

any good looking females in columbus ohio area trying to work an amatuer film??


----------



## BA

Some of you might know who Kate from katesplayground.com is.

But did you know / have you seen her hoof foot? I saw a clip once of her flipper foot moving around and it was gross.


----------



## Pander Bear

oh gross!

I applaud her for trying to downplay it and get naked in a regular way. She could be making a killing in stumping vids. I wonder if the knows.


----------



## stpbuddhakween

Kira Kener is so hot when shes a brunette
some other vivd girls are hott too:
Sky Lopez--when shes a brunette
MONIQUE ALEXANDER -- one of my current favorites, she has a natural body(fake breasts really turn me off*most of the time*) and i love to watch her and Tanya James 
Taya
Jenna - even tho everyone likes to hate on her
and so on and so forth


----------



## blazedmick

yeah, i def. couldn't handle the hoof-foot....i have a pet peeve about feet, i wouldnt call it a fetish because i don't like sucking toes or anything of that sort...but a woman has to have good feet for me to really be attracted


----------



## toepet

Being an old dude in my mid-life crises i´m more about the young girls. Right now i´bang my head  on the table seeing Julia Bond (has some kind of "pet foot print"-tatoos on her chest), hasn´t done anal so far. Georgia Peach is a killer to me. I had a long time "relationship" with Jewel de Nile but I guess she stopped being in front of the camera, she is awesome. Recently I had a little fun of watching the "squirt-thing" thats going on for a year or so but I´m fed up with those sprinkle spots on the lense. Labels I prefer are: 3rd degree, Zero Tolerance, New Sensations gonzo style. Sad thing about porn these times is that the girls aren´t "active" anymore, they just hold their pussies up and get poked like rabbits. Does anybody knows if male Julian stopped acting? He has the most adoreable dick in the biz and didn´t "brubbled" weired stuff while doing his job. (Don´t get me wrong, but porn is dick too). Uh yeah and there is Jamie Brooks, I would kill for her and start with you right away  ;-) I don´post what I prefer in porn because we are discussing porn and not my various sexual dysfunctions...peace


----------



## toepet

Me again. If I´m allowed to ad some fun things about porn. Header: what I learned from porn!
1) Asian men don´t exist
2) Being already dick sucked makes men say: suck my dick
3) Women orgasm while undressing
4) Women find it hard to have sex with no shoes on
5) I have the smallest penis in the world
6) I fucked the only woman on earth who didn´t liked it in her hair or on her face

Any more lessons we learned from porn.... keep it funny don´t want to be considerd a "Cherkov" who is shitting on his own items/issues


----------



## liquidheaven

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> Some of you might know who Kate from katesplayground.com is.
> 
> But did you know / have you seen her hoof foot? I saw a clip once of her flipper foot moving around and it was gross.




Is that legit? She's so smokin hot. I have always wanted to see more of her but I'm just not the type to pay to join a porn site. So when free vids pop up around the net I'll take a peek and I think that woman is so fuckin sexy. I'd put her on slayaway and beat her cat up.

Staple it to a rock and throw it off a bridge.

Wreck it. Destroy it. You get the idea.


----------



## BA

liquidheaven said:
			
		

> Is that legit?



Of course it's legit, look around for yourself for her pictures online and try and find one where she shows her feet. She's obviously very guarded over them, but I still think she is hotter than the sun. %)


----------



## BA

My favorite, Kate from katesplayground.com and some pics from her Playboy Natural Beauties layout.









CLICK to enlarge!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Ewww flipper foot


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
she went out and achieved anyway!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

flippers gone wild.... bitch is gonna give footjobs ewww


----------



## xena

flipper feet?!?!  ::shudder::

not to discriminate, but that's not sexy.  she should keep her socks on.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

exactly what I was thinking


----------



## BA

Bullshit.

Look at my last post up about 7 spots, she's SMOKIN.


----------



## Pander Bear

One should note that her hotness in BA's eyes is chiefly a factor of her "not being able to get away" when he gives chase.


----------



## mariacallas

That flipper foot of hers reminds me of the foot binding in China. *shudder*


----------



## vegan

> have you seen her hoof foot? I saw a clip once of her flipper foot moving around and it was gross.


toes aren't really pretty
we're just more use to seeing them than a hoof foot


----------



## mariacallas

lol


----------



## BA

Arizone State University cheerleader does porn

Pics: http://www.sheckja.com/cpg143/thumbnails.php?album=17


----------



## casinoplayer420

she's pretty cute


----------



## Pander Bear

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> Arizone State University cheerleader does porn



OMG TORRENT PLZ!!!!1111ONEONE


----------



## BA

6 pages full of videos

http://www.allhotgirls.net/index.php?nav=videos&page=1

Be sure to check out " Two Hot College Girls in Shower video" on page 6.


----------



## BA

Streaming porn videos
http://romaniainedit.3x.ro/AdultChannel2.htm
http://www.pornfridge.com/index.php?videoid=12
http://tv.extra.hu/


Good site with videos
http://xsorbit30.com/users5/housewivesallages/index.php


----------



## dapurpman

so this is where tos hare pr0n 

www.UnderThaRadar.com


----------



## BigJ

You've gotta give Jenna props for creating an EMPIRE in which women took control from the typicl scummy smut producer. and also props to my boy Evan for marrying Tera Patrick...see you in Vegas at the Adult Expo my friend!!! hahah

J


----------



## BA

*Without question, my favorite!!*


----------



## BA

*Vida in playboy*





















Click to enlarge


----------



## pillsnapa

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> Streaming porn videos
> http://romaniainedit.3x.ro/AdultChannel2.htm
> http://www.pornfridge.com/index.php?videoid=12
> http://tv.extra.hu/
> 
> 
> Good site with videos
> http://xsorbit30.com/users5/housewivesallages/index.php



That first site had some hilarious porn!!!

Great links though .. thanks!!


----------



## BA

Mmmm.... kate...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba1RBJ0QNTs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjGeRolaQjI


----------



## dapurpman

dat breezy got a hoof for a right foot


----------



## BA

Breezy?


----------



## BA

Two additions:

Jennifer Connelly sex compilation
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/89082/jennifer_connelly_nude_sex_scenes_compilation/

Good password site
http://www.xxxpass.se/index3.php


----------



## Belisarius

^
Bitchin' PW site.


----------



## Benefit

BA, Bluelight is not here to help you break the law. 

No sources.


----------



## AmorRoark

I said GODDAMN Jennifer Connelly's boobs are perfection! Thanks BA


----------



## BA

Mmmm Jennifer Connelly is the best.


----------



## carl

I'm a fan of www.puretna.com and www.empornium.us


----------



## knight_marshall

i have an imagination... porn is good, my mind is better.


----------



## smart-e

Ok I have a question for bluelight. I want a good porn/blue movie.

It must have:-
* A good story line. Not cheesy or sleazy. An actural movie with a plot.
* At least one attractive male
* At least one gothic style looking chick
* A lesbian scene
* The movie must be able to be bough by next Friday (7 july) in Australia.
* nothing too over the top eg beastiality, pedophile etc

Any sugguestions?


----------



## Pander Bear

I'm going to have to push for Tenny Exzesse 55 - Bizarre Visionen

cover art (nsfw)

Its german, which means you wont be bothered by crappy acting. The sex is hot without being vulgar. The plot is, from what I can gather, odd and sinister, but not very gothic.

Its worth seeing if you could get it from on online merchant in australia. There are also places wher it could be illegally downloaded, but i cant discuss such matters.


----------



## mariacallas

European porn rocks my socks!!!!


----------



## Idi0tequ3

its hard to find good porn these days. I click on a link, and what do i get? some poor women getting pounded in the asshole by a 12 inch penis. Whenver theres more than one dick in a girls ass, thats not fun. What ever happened to good old vaginal sex? I click another link, what is it this time? some girl gauging with another gigantic dick being shoved down her throat. I always end up clicking the wrong things, trannies and what not. There are of course exceptions.... im just saying, some people are into some sick shit these days.


----------



## smart-e

Thanks for the suggestion atlas.

My boy and I acturally bought this movie http://shop.adultshop.com.au/product/03496.html. 

Its a Michael Ninn production so its bound to be good yet a friend told me the storyline is acturally really nice for chicks too. So it's a good compromise.

Only fault is that adult shop take 78 hours to deliver so I might not get it in time.


----------



## BA

*How about a little Taylor Rain?*

PornFidelity - Taylor Rain 311 MB



http://www.sexuploader.com/?d=T4YBE6SZ

Taylor Rain - Attention Whores 284.59 MB



http://www.sexuploader.com/?d=DWZDJ52G

Taylor Rain - Bet Your Ass 2 245.7 MB



http://www.sexuploader.com/?d=2LIILYUI

Taylor Rain - Assylum FFM 266.3 MB 



http://www.sexuploader.com/?d=9Y5PWC49

Taylor Rain - Evil Bitches  200.53 MB 



http://www.sexuploader.com/?d=VONV1BAC

Taylor Rain - American Daydreams 193.32



http://www.sexuploader.com/?d=XPDP3TYG

Taylor.Rain.Twisted.Vision.1 211.16 MB



http://www.sexuploader.com/?d=DKY5RSAA

Taylor Rain - I Spy Cameltoe 176.74



http://www.sexuploader.com/?d=VPM83PC9


----------



## BA

Last one, because it wouldn't fit in the last reply.

Taylor Rain - Bakers Dozen 2  170.25 MB 



http://www.sexuploader.com/?d=XK7826M3


----------



## Obvious Identity

I have a deep level of respect for Alaska and the companies who chose to work with him. - http://www.metaformstudio.net/alaska/home.html

Of note is Jack the Zipper and Zipper Films - http://www.jackthezipper.com/

Riley Mason is fun to watch, as seen in Blacklight Beauty by Jack the Zipper.

peace


----------



## tambourine-man

Jesus BA!

Thanks for the links, man.  Awesome!


----------



## BA

Hey, I do what I can.


----------



## New

Thank you, BlueAdonis. I'll be thinking of you as I jerk off to Taylor Rain from your post!


----------



## BA

Here's a real gem. This chic is non stop!

Pic preview





*

124 MB

AVI*



		Code:
	

http://rapidshare.de/files/33170078/bts4.rar


----------



## Survival0200

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> Pic preview


Now, she's ugly. I can't figure out how you can think she's any good?


----------



## New

She defiantely knows how to work a pole...and I think she's hot...but that might be because she's getting her brains fucked out.


----------



## Pander Bear

BA likes trashy sluts who wear lots of eye makeup, what?


----------



## BA

The Screech porno is here.









http://anonym.to/?http://rapidshare.com/files/4271039/Screech.part1.rar
http://anonym.to/?http://rapidshare.com/files/4274984/Screech.part2.rar
http://anonym.to/?http://rapidshare.com/files/4278942/Screech.part3.rar
http://anonym.to/?http://rapidshare.com/files/4283562/Screech.part4.rar
http://anonym.to/?http://rapidshare.com/files/4289056/Screech.part5.rar


----------



## New

Score! Nice find!


----------



## "Freshly Baked"

I prefer Amatuer porn over DVDs and such, Amatuer is just more fun to watch IMO.

That said, I like Katsumi, Lily Thai, and Sophie Dee are all incredibly hot!


----------



## PottedMeat

I find it rather creepy that some of U have such an extensive knowledge concerning porn.

U may just go blind.%)


----------



## BA

I got the hookup on 1 - 62 if anyone is interested. 

Barely Legal-1-5 












1
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/334227/clip1_384.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/334185/clip2_768.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/334426/clip3_768.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/334463/clip4_768.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/333974/clip5_384.wmv
2
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/335616/clip1_384.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/335899/clip2_786.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/335964/clip3_786.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/336572/clip4_384.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/335874/clip5_384.wmv
3
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/337203/clip1_384.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/337266/clip2_384.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/337166/clip3_384.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/337221/clip4_384.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/337248/clip5_384.wmv

4
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/338441/clip1_384.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/338378/clip2_768.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/338498/clip3_768.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/338515/clip4_768.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/338527/clip5_768.wmv

5
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/339087/clip1_768.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/339038/clip2_768.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/338874/clip3_384.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/338982/clip4_768.wmv
hxxp://rapidshare.com/files/339058/clip5_768.wmv


----------



## New

^Dude, rapidshare? You might as well have hosted them yourself. Lamer. 

But seriously. I appreciate all you do in the name of pornography.


----------



## BA

Pony up the lousy 10 bucks for an unlimited rapidshare pass, you cheap ass.


----------



## New

Now why the hell would I do that when I could get FREE porno?


----------



## BA

Here's a direct link to WATCH Screech's movie, no download required. 

http://gallerygalore.zattevrienden.be/flash.php?file=Screeched


----------



## New

^And you win.


----------



## Catfish

Porn is no joke. I've been addicted for 10 years. Great habit.


----------



## BA

Pamela Anderson Jan 2007 Playboy spread


----------



## BA




----------



## New

Porn on drugs will be there when the drugs wear off. I'd, uh, rep you, BA, but we don't have that feature. So how does a pat on the back sound?


----------



## BA

*School bus girls volume 1*

Just copy and paste link into your browser, or open it with you media player. your media player should open up , enjoy.

Schoolbus Girls Volume #01 STREAMING!!

mms://64.14.252.142/zzz/set011/290039/290039_SC001_700WM7.WMV
mms://64.14.252.142/zzz/set011/290039/290039_SC002_700WM7.WMV
mms://64.14.252.142/zzz/set011/290039/290039_SC003_700WM7.WMV *(<-- hot!!)*
mms://64.14.252.142/zzz/set011/290039/290039_SC004_700WM7.WMV


----------



## New

I can't thank you enough for all of this awesome porno. So thank you for all of this awesome porno.


----------



## BA

Here you go, fuck faces. Welcome to the promised land. 

http://ddl.how.pl/rapidshare-porn/


----------



## BA

And also, just because I'm the man... here's a link to the Keeley Hazell sex tape before anyone tries to claim "they found it first."

http://files-upload.com/files/59270/Keeley.Hazell-chibchakan.rar.html


----------



## dr seuss

check out the two cheerleader dudes having a storm-off. that's some classic head-angling shit right there.


----------



## BA

aka Courtney Simpson. Look her up.


----------



## Pander Bear

BA said:
			
		

> And also, just because I'm the man... here's a link to the Keeley Hazell sex tape before anyone tries to claim "they found it first."



Hate to be that guy, BA, but I "found it first"

Grabbed it off of a bit torrent tracker early Monday morning. 



> Downloads as	keeley.wmv
> Info hash	1e036c79c81d6dcf001bbd236c55343b1c688517
> Type	Homemade
> Last seeder	Last activity 15:04 ago
> Size	118.72 MB (124,490,407 bytes)
> Rating	rating: 4.0 / 5 (4.0 out of 5 with 57 vote(s) total)
> Added	2007-01-15 00:56:54
> Views	0
> Hits	17640
> Snatched	25939 time(s)
> Peers	1187 seeder(s), 98 leecher(s) = 1285 peer(s) total



I'm gangsta


----------



## BA

It's easy to say _"I found it on January Xth"_, but around these parts we go by who posts it first.

Nice try chum.


----------



## Pander Bear

pornography has never really been about one-upsmanship on internet discussion boards for me. I just use it to masturbate to.


----------



## New

atlas said:
			
		

> pornography has never really been about one-upsmanship on internet discussion boards for me. I just use it to masturbate to.




Word. I appreciate all the people who make my job easier and my meat more sore by association.


----------



## BA

Audrey Bitoni - My Sister's Hot Friend
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LAAM5O53







Ava Devine - My Friend's Hot Mom
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2XYENSGA








Brandy Talore and Brooke Haven - My Sister's Hot Friend
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YLTKSVHE


----------



## BA

Nikki Benz - Neighbor Affair
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8TP9V5FK





http://files.filefront.com//;7177732;;/
Micah Moore - High def






http://t8s12mkcww82gf34n.usercash.com/
Ravin Riley - Happy easter


----------



## BA

Nikki Benz and Shyla Stylz
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FGSC2A6I


----------



## New

I'd just like to commend you for all the porn.

It's awesome. Thanks, man.


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA

Hardcore video of above girl:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DKAWQPTA


----------



## Survival0200

Now, that's a "Hot Girl Warning!".


----------



## DigitalDuality

was posting large amounts of obnoxiously large pictures really necessary?


----------



## sc4t

how did i JUST find this thread!?!?!?

wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I like MILFhunter. It would be a hell of a lot better if the idiot in the background didin't talk. He's a fucking moron who will say stupid shit like(imitating the vagina of the girl who's being fucked in the annoying,high pitched voice)"Hello! Would you please put your finger in the butthole so it doesn't feel left out?" God,I just want to kick that guy in the teeth with steel-toe boots!


----------



## dapurpman

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LEXMD0OH

ava devine gets owned by sandra romain, ava n' belladonna needa link up.


----------



## BA

219 pics and 1 video
37.1 MB
(2 folders inside .rar)

ht*p://rapidshare.com/files/29380467/tiffytoodlepoo.rar

Examples:


----------



## Pander Bear

when do we gets vids of your lady friend??


----------



## colors

carl said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of www.puretna.com and www.empornium.us



^knows whats up 

i average a gig a day when time allows and i've got a relatively horny gf who i am attracted to. i skip through most of it but there's usually one worthy scene per session. it's just one of those things ... commodity i guess. thx to the internet, these are the glory days (content-wise) and i'm not taking them for granted (this is alongside all media and info, everything that the internet offers, how can you not be a fiend for online activities?)

honestly i feel sorry for a modern individual relying solely on sex appeal, because it's hard to compete with the quality and convenience of what's available right now. hopefully this will have a social impact though, and personality will become a more viable sexual commerce once again. it's seriously frustrating (ime) meeting an attractive person who is halfway interesting. sex is good but i'm not going to waste all the time and money and take risks if sex is all there is to it, when i could watch someone 10x hotter than you get railed by someone better than me, while i just purge in a timely fashion. (and i don't mean with diverging interests, i mean even capable of making things a little exciting one way or another).

this idea ties into my 'feature films' recommendations, because the only full-length stuff i make time for now (aside from the occasional nostalgic throwback) are things like Catherine Breillat and Gaspar Noe are doing. if you're unfamiliar it's kind of like Last Tango in Paris taken to it's modern conclusion, or Closer etc if done without the hollywood dressing. stuff thats socio-politically relevant beyond sexual gratification. art film on the edge i guess. and it speaks to point at which sex and gender relations have arrived in modern culture (as outlined in Pornocracy ... the book that Anatomy of Hell is based on).

anyways, as far as personal taste i like fresh talent both in acting and filming and i'm happy that the old star system is eroding. my favorite stuff is natural bodies, unique looks, interesting style etc. i like a little background a little bit of a tease, and in terms of straight fucking i like it hard but not forceful ... simulations of first times etc with a sexy taboo edge rather than violent. when it comes to obviously busted stars or basically meatballs (i like voluptuous but i mean like in the case of certified slampigs that are totally unrefined), i like to see a bit of aggression cuz there has to be an offset to the bustedness. at the point of being totally trashed like gaping and stuff it's no longer stimulating and just becomes another bizarre internet attraction. amateur/voyeur stuff is always exciting.

case in point i guess ... the nudie thread in lounge is cool, but i mean unless you've got some interesting posts on other topics you're not gonna compete with the torrents linked up top :D


----------



## BA

More crazy asian shit. This man does a japanese helicopter / see-saw on this chic.

http://www.badjojo.com/viewVideo.php?video_id=3707


----------



## fengtau

www.xtube.com
www.youporn.com


----------



## Belisarius

^
Youporn is great.

Another site I recently discovered is tnaflix.com; it has lots of great, long movies, and more good ones are added daily, but the downloads are slow as shit.


----------



## Malice

My creation lives.

Anyone have any knocks or praise for www.myfreepaysite.com  ?

I like full length films and this place has quite a few.


----------



## milhouse_ptfc

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> I like MILFhunter. It would be a hell of a lot better if the idiot in the background didin't talk. He's a fucking moron who will say stupid shit like(imitating the vagina of the girl who's being fucked in the annoying,high pitched voice)"Hello! Would you please put your finger in the butthole so it doesn't feel left out?" God,I just want to kick that guy in the teeth with steel-toe boots!



I hate milfhunter. The cameraman and "the hunter" himself are both complete tossers. They ruin every hot chick for everyone just by being wankers.

My fav porn stars:

cherokee
briana banks
alicia rhodes
taylor rain
jenna haze
brittney skye
ashton moore
krystal steal
tera patrick

yaaaaaassssss


----------



## mukluk

Pander Bear said:
			
		

> ^^
> ya, private makes fine films, but the best euro porn is kraut stuff that I only know through kazaa. Anybody have good German reccomendations.


 ah dont remember the sight, but do u find the germans are really in to the pissing fetish? seems that way to me lol ah and i like it the women are hot


----------



## Mysterier

BA said:
			
		

> Nikki Benz - Neighbor Affair
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8TP9V5FK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://files.filefront.com//;7177732;;/
> Micah Moore - High def
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://t8s12mkcww82gf34n.usercash.com/
> Ravin Riley - Happy easter



i f'ing love Raven Riley. and Naomi Russell. and Austin Kincaid and Jenna Haze.


----------



## BA

Behold.

http://futae.blogbugs.org/

Yr'welcome.


----------



## BA

*One more...*

The people that own this site fucked up. There is a mistake in their site that allows you to watch thousands and thousands of Porn DVD Titles online for FREE. All you need to do is add the number "2" to the URL of the porn stream you want to watch. Its worked for months.

*Here is the site:* 
http://videoteam.atomicfalls.com/mainmenu.jsp 


*Here are the instructions:* 
Just go find the dvd you want to watch.

Right click the "pay per view" button.

Click "properties".

Copy the properties into your web browser.

Somewhere in the link it should say playvideo. 

Add a 2 afterwards so it'll be playvideo2.

Example:

hxxp://videoteam.atomicfalls.com/playvideo.jsp?spe ed=384&VideoID=800&ft=flv&fd=384k&fn=doubledbabes4 .flv&bt=em

To

hxxp://videoteam.atomicfalls.com/playvideo2.jsp?sp eed=384&VideoID=800&ft=flv&fd=384k&fn=doubledbabes 4.flv&bt=em

Essentially *You copy and paste the link and then add the number 2 after where it says playvideo in the address.*


----------



## mariacallas

*bump*


----------



## Mugz

My favourite porn star ever in the world is *Eva Angelina*,  
*NSFW*:


----------



## tribal girl

She's quite hot. But those nails have to go.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

some thumbnails of actresses who have done both porn and regular movies.

sasha grey in the yet to be released film, smash cut  she stars in the girlfriend experience as well









sibel kekilli in gegen die wand (head-on) pun not intended. good movie check it out. 




traci lords in cry baby. as a little dude in the 90s she made me feel weird in my pj's. great actress.


----------



## mariacallas

^Man, I remember New Wave Hookers (directed by Gregory Dark)





Awesome


----------



## mariacallas

Ive professed love for European Michelle Wild and I've never really really liked any American porn star ....until now. I think Stoya is fucking amazing


----------



## New

mariacallas said:


> Ive professed love for European Michelle Wild and I've never really really liked any American porn star ....until now. I think Stoya is fucking amazing




Yeah...:D


----------



## Belisarius

Stoya is simply too hot for porn.


----------



## toa$t

i can't get into regular porn. the sad, lost look in the girls' eyes and the fake moaning and screaming and the pussy-slapping move and all that other bullshit that just makes it look like a show. can't deal with it. 

amateur porn, on the other hand, is fucking great. and not that, fake 'amateur' porn bullshit. I'm talking home video cameras and the like. unfortunately, you often have to sift through a pile of 'bbw's (read: gross cows) before finding anything good. but it's worth it.


----------



## EJ

I'm not all that taken by Stoya, but if you like her, I assume you might like Sasha Grey too. Sasha is more to my taste.


----------



## mariacallas

^^^um......guess what... after taking into consideration what you said, I can now say...
Sasha Grey > Stoya 

She's pretty, very composed , articulate (watched several of her interviews, even on the super annoying Tyra Banks show ) and she does the craziest , wildest shit in her movies (her first scene with Rocco Siffredi was just....um..I have no words...I thought that movie was nasty BTW --> Fashionistas 2) .  She is definitely a unique beauty in the porn world  and all the blonde, fake boobed bimboes just make her look SO much better ( See: AVN awards)


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Sasha Grey is hot as hell, but she overacts in all of her scenes, I can't get into it. 

I like Cytherea, when she comes, man she comes fucking hard. And the studio GermanGooGirls is about as hardcore as it gets, something about it just gets me off, it appeals to some fundamental dirty fantasies.

Also really like Kobe Tai and this other Thai chick whose name I can't recall. In fact, I think Asian porn stars are the hottest, their exotic facial features and their tight little bodies give them the right balance of genuinely cute and raw sex appeal. It helps to go out with an Asian girl who could do porn herself.


----------



## DropDeadDevin

Allie Sin and Liz Vicious take the cake.

What can I say? I love goth looking redheads.


----------



## SpiralOut

I once saw a scene where Sasha Grey drank her own piss.

Yeah, there's being a whore and then there's being a down right dirty nasty freak of a whore.

Have some standards, Sasha!


----------



## SpiralOut

spacefacethebassace said:


> Sasha Grey is hot as hell, but she overacts in all of her scenes, I can't get into it.
> 
> I like Cytherea, when she comes, man she comes fucking hard. And the studio GermanGooGirls is about as hardcore as it gets, something about it just gets me off, it appeals to some fundamental dirty fantasies.
> 
> Also really like Kobe Tai and* this other Thai chick whose name I can't recall.* In fact, I think Asian porn stars are the hottest, their exotic facial features and their tight little bodies give them the right balance of genuinely cute and raw sex appeal. It helps to go out with an Asian girl who could do porn herself.



Probably thinking of Lily Thai.  Has huge hard nipples, tongue ring, and sometimes wears a ring through the gums above her front two teeth.  Talks in a higher pitched voice....

Yeah, think she's retired from the biz and is back to just being a stripper here in Austin.


----------



## Max Power

I just wanna give a quick shout out to the old school . . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBzn8UmTQR4


*NSFW*: 











RESPECT!!!


----------



## spacefacethebassace

SpiralOut said:


> Probably thinking of Lily Thai.  Has huge hard nipples, tongue ring, and sometimes wears a ring through the gums above her front two teeth.  Talks in a higher pitched voice....
> 
> Yeah, think she's retired from the biz and is back to just being a stripper here in Austin.



You're exactly right. A stripper in Austin you say? Which strip club does she strip at? I can get a cash advance on my credit card


----------



## mariacallas

spacefacethebassace said:


> Sasha Grey is hot as hell, but she overacts in all of her scenes, I can't get into it.
> 
> I like Cytherea, when she comes, man she comes fucking hard. And the studio GermanGooGirls is about as hardcore as it gets, something about it just gets me off, it appeals to some fundamental dirty fantasies.
> .



Yes I do agree with the overreacting.. she says the funniest things sometimes! 
Actually I used to like Cytherea too but she doesnt look the same as before...and after a while I would just roll my eyes at her orgasm scenes hehehe She used to be really hot though. Have you seen her pregnant scenes?
She apparently has two kids now too and kicked a nasty drug habit too.


----------



## SpiralOut

spacefacethebassace said:


> You're exactly right. A stripper in Austin you say? Which strip club does she strip at? I can get a cash advance on my credit card



Heh.  Don't know about now, but she used to frequent the Yellow Rose.  Had a fantastic stage performance with lots of pole work, etc.  Then she'd just sit her ass back in the dressing room and never come out to give dances.....

Maybe all that dick sucking burned her out or something.

Anyway. . .Gianna Michaels, Carmella Bing, Faye Valentine, and Taylor Rain are my favorites.

Also, I don't know why, but I have a sick fascination with Krystal Steal, Tabitha Stevens, and Briana Banks.  I hate nasty fake tits and stuff, but for some reason those chicks turn me on.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

mariacallas said:


> Yes I do agree with the overreacting.. she says the funniest things sometimes!
> Actually I used to like Cytherea too but she doesnt look the same as before...and after a while I would just roll my eyes at her orgasm scenes hehehe She used to be really hot though. Have you seen her pregnant scenes?]



Yes, I have, holy shit that is weird, I'll admit though...I came. Haha. 

My girlfriend and I like to have sex to porn, we both come so much faster, it rocks.

We were wondering how that kid is going to feel when he sees that video later in life...getting his skull pounded by some foot long schlong.


----------



## mr.oxyhead89

Gianna Michaels
Charlie Chase (maybe my favorite)
Paola Rey (she rides like crazy)
Bree Olsen
Brynn Tyler
Lacey Duvalle
Ariel Alexis
Roxy Deville
Destiny Deville
Jenna Haze
Sasha Grey (she is nasty and I love it)
Brooke Banner
Hillary Scott
Eva Angeline (loves the cock)
Lilly Kingston
Lily Thai
Nautica Thorn
Riley Evans
Nika Noire
Ashli Orion
Faye Valentine
Cassandra Cruz
Jasmine Byrne


----------



## EJ

mariacallas said:


> ^^^um......guess what... after taking into consideration what you said, I can now say...
> Sasha Grey > Stoya
> 
> She's pretty, very composed , articulate (watched several of her interviews, even on the super annoying Tyra Banks show ) and she does the craziest , wildest shit in her movies (her first scene with Rocco Siffredi was just....um..I have no words...I thought that movie was nasty BTW --> Fashionistas 2) .  She is definitely a unique beauty in the porn world  and all the blonde, fake boobed bimboes just make her look SO much better ( See: AVN awards)


Fashionistas is a goodie, for sure. Sasha definitely shows up a lot of the more experienced girls, and Jenna "Hold On" Haze has a good scene too.

Can't say i'm exclusive of all blonde, fake titted girls though. A couple would make my favourites list, which would probably look a bit like this...

Teagan Presley (all time favourite, but mostly her '04-'05 stuff, before she had her babies)
Jenna Haze
Brianna Banks
Sasha Grey
Lexi Belle
Cytherea
Leanna Heart
Amia Moretti (pretty new on the scene, subject to falling off the list)

Also dig some Alexis Love, Kobe Tai, Vanessa Lane, Missy Stone, Kara Bare, Felony, Marissa Mendoza, Hillary Scott.


----------



## kzorro

*bump*



Malice said:


> My creation lives.
> 
> Anyone have any knocks or praise for www.myfreepaysite.com  ?
> 
> I like full length films and this place has quite a few.



That's the only one I ever go to anymore. thousands of full length streaming vids, plus no popups or computer problems. 5 stars


----------



## shith3ad

RiseFromRuin said:


> Jenna Haze, top notch



my nick name for her is GUMS.....lol


----------



## shith3ad

silvia saint said:


> current favourite: *michelle wild*
> 
> previous favourite: *cristina bella* (favourite until she got her breasts done, stupid fucking industry.)
> 
> best production companies: *private* (for overall quality), *evil angel* (innovation, the new wave.)
> 
> most of the big names suck, jenna sucks.



if you like private ....check out ....Virtualia


----------



## shith3ad

BA you watch alot of pron....lol
anybody see misstressk's vid.....
holy shit. ouch.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

spacefacethebassace said:


> We were wondering how that kid is going to feel when he sees that video later in life...getting his skull pounded by some foot long schlong.



lmao %)


----------



## Binge Artist

I prefer the nameless "porn stars" that basically just get picked up off the street, taken to some garage, and then get gang-analed by a bunch of faceless black dudes with horse cocks.


----------



## got beans?

goatse


----------



## mariacallas

Bumpage


----------



## baggerr

Belladonna
Bobby Bliss this chick can deep throat the biggest cocks with ease
Jesse J


----------



## beagleboy

Wow, the evolution of this thread simce 2004! 
Im in Florida, not Miami but im loving the original bang bros material.


----------

